# E3 2019 - We all lost



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 4, 2019)

Edit: If you're just here for the conference times.





​

edit 2:

If you'r here just for the announcements/trailers you can use this link



credit to @Shiba D. Inu for providing it 

Git hyped gaaymerz. E3 is a little over a month away, so I thought I'd get things started. 

*Confirmed conferences:*



*Friday, June 7*
*Electronic Arts* -- The EA Play event begins at the Hollywood Palladium. Attendees can play unreleased EA games and watch presentations. EA Play runs through June 11. []

*Saturday, June 8*
*Nintendo* -- The Mario company is holding an eSports tournament in Los Angeles. The Super Smash Bros. Ultimate World Championship 2019 3v3 tournament and the Splatoon 2 World Championship 2019 tournament will be held on June 8. []

*Sunday, June 9*
*Microsoft* -- Microsoft has scheduled its traditional Xbox-focused conference for June 9 at 1 PM PT / 4 PM ET. The company plans to  according to Xbox boss Phil Spencer. Microsoft is expected to  and share more details about  during its press conference but nothing has been specifically confirmed.

*Bethesda* -- Traditional press conference is held at 5:30 PM PT / 8:30 PM ET. The company is. []

*Monday, June 10*
*Limited Run Games* -- The company responsible for releasing physical versions of digital-only Switch, PS4, and PS Vita titles is holding a conference on June 10 at 12 PM PT / 3 PM ET. No exact announcements have been revealed, but Limited Run plans on showcasing  as well as the entire schedule for remaining Vita titles.

*Ubisoft* -- The Assassin's Creed company will hold its briefing on June 10 at 1 PM PT / 4 PM ET. Little is known about what Ubisoft will talk about, but one rumor is a Watch Dogs 3 reveal. []

*PC Gaming Show* -- The PC-focused briefing takes place at 10 AM PT / 1 PM ET. []

*Square Enix *-- For the second year in a row, the RPG giant is holding its own live E3 presentation. This year, the broadcast will take place on June 10 at 6 PM PT / 9 PM ET--the time slot that Sony's PlayStation briefing traditionally occupies. Square Enix teases that this year's presentation will showcase "another exciting line up of titles," although no specific games have been confirmed yet. []

*Tuesday, June 11*
Nintendo typically holds its pre-recorded Nintendo Direct E3 briefings on the Tuesday morning of E3 week, so if history holds, you can expect that to happen again. However, Nintendo hasn't made any official announcements about a Nintendo Direct E3 briefing as of yet.

*June 11-13*
E3 2019's show floor is open June 11-14. Like the two previous years, E3 2019 is selling tickets to the public. []



*Confirmed no shows:*

- EA aren't having a press conference
- , 

UPDATE:

Sony's airing a State of Play this Thursday.


No confirmation if they're having another show close to E3.


So there you have it. I personally say fuck sony for not partaking in what is generally a gathering of nerds shitposting about gaymz. 

So yeah, now you can post you predictions and wishes for this year's E3.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 4, 2019)

I'll get things started 

Wishlist:

More info/gameplay:
- Fire Emblem Three Houses
- Bloodstained Ritual of the Night
- Marvel Ultimate Alliance 3
- Astral Chain
- Persona 5 The Royal
- Pokemon Sworr and Shiell
- Samurai Shodown
- Mario Maker 2
- Granblue Fantasy Relink (wanna what the fuck is up after splitting up with Platinum)
- Code Vein (release date fams)
- Bayonetta 3
- Babylon's Fall (that square/platinum game, just don't be mobishit plz)
- Shin Megami Tensei V (some gameplay and release would be wild)
- Indivisible
- Atlus' Project Re Fantasy
- Nioh 2
- Ghost of Tsushima
- Last of Us Part II
- Metroid Prime 4 (just confirming that the game is still in development)
- Final Fantasy VII Remake ()
- Doom Eternal
- Streets of Rage 4
- Blasphamous
- Carrion

New Game Announcements:

- Kamiya's new IP or Scalebound getting Bayonetta'd by another publisher
- Yoko Taro's next game
- Dino Crisis Remake
- New Crash Bandicoot
- Ska Studios' next game
- New Metal Slug
- Bravely Third 


Predictions:

Really have no clue tbh. Guess Microsoft are gonna tease their next-gen console?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 4, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Wishlist:


real Switch Pro (wont happen)
Metroid Prime Trilogy for Switch
no censoring in P5 Royal 




Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Dino Crisis Remake


----------



## Shirker (May 4, 2019)

Looking forward to new P5 news, more FE:3H news, the announcement of the next DLC character for Smash and maybe more news regarding the Rune Factory series.

That's about it, really. Will still watch for the neat trailers and maybe the occasional bombshell announcement of some new game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 4, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Looking forward to new P5 news, more FE:3H news, the announcement of the next DLC character for Smash and maybe more news regarding the Rune Factory series.
> 
> That's about it, really. Will still watch for the neat trailers and maybe the occasional bombshell announcement of some new game.



Forgot about Persona lol. 



Shirker said:


> the announcement of the next DLC character for Smash



As long as it's not Steve from Minecraft


----------



## Francyst (May 4, 2019)

Predictions:
Nintendo - Mario: ______
Besthesda - Working on porting Skyrim to the PS5
Ubisoft - Beyond Good and Evil 2 downgrade and a new Assassin's Creed game that isn't about Assassins
Xbox - Halo, Gears and Forza 
Square Enix - FF7 Part 1 almost 50% complete and upgraded hair physics
Sony -  Sony always wins baby


----------



## Harmonie (May 4, 2019)

What I'm excited for AND expect to see:
-Animal Crossing Switch
-Pokemon Sword/Shield (even if it doesn't happen at E3, they have to give us more information somewhere around there)

What I'd love to see, but am not certain we will see:
-Final Fantasy VII Remake info (I think it's pretty likely, but still putting it in this category)
-A new Ace Attorney (overdue, but not guaranteed)

What I'd love to see but won't happen:
-A substantial Golden Sun release (that is more than a VC port release)
-A new Paper Mario in the style of the original/TTYD.
-The Sims 5 is revealed and is everything we've been waiting for in a The Sims sequel since The Sims 3 ended. That is so impractical and EA isn't even coming. I'd accept a high quality competitor to The Sims from another company as well.

I predict that, unless Animal Crossing Switch hits it out of the park, this E3 will be boring for me. I do have to say, though, Animal Crossing Switch _better_ hit it out of the park given how long we've had to wait for it.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 4, 2019)

Why is Ningendo even attending E3 every year when all they show is Mario?


----------



## God (May 4, 2019)

What the hell is sonys problem


----------



## Jake CENA (May 4, 2019)

Wild said:


> What the hell is sonys problem



They’re sick of Mario and Sonic too


----------



## Nemesis (May 4, 2019)

Wild said:


> What the hell is sonys problem



Joke reason: They want to give microsoft a chance.

Real reason: Essentially E3 isn't as big as it used to be in importance a lot of last year was basically either shit we already knew about  weeks/months/years prior in announcement or something each company goes into more details at their own events.  With Sony pushing hard for the PS5 in 2020 and really nothing big coming out this year there's no point to be at E3 when later they can have their own event and push hard.

Any third party game can be shown at their own events.  Even if they are (timed) exclusive for PS4, the logo will be all over it.


----------



## Hit The Badass (May 4, 2019)

I'm only excited for Cyberpunk tbh


----------



## Xiammes (May 4, 2019)

Where is Devolver?


----------



## Atlas (May 5, 2019)

Boy, that time of year again.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 5, 2019)

Xiammes said:


> Where is Devolver?





They're in


----------



## Xiammes (May 5, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> They're in


Aye, I can't miss part 3 of the greatest trilogy in fiction.


----------



## Nep Nep (May 5, 2019)

Time for the latest clown parade. With like 3 actual, real games, or 3 actual good pieces of information thrown in there somewhere.


----------



## Naruto (May 6, 2019)

How the fuck is it that time already?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 6, 2019)

Nep Nep said:


> Time for the latest clown parade. With like 3 actual, real games, or 3 actual good pieces of information thrown in there somewhere.



Not really but okay. Unless you intentionally ignore the smaller and/or indie games.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 6, 2019)

Naruto said:


> How the fuck is it that time already?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Etherborn (May 6, 2019)

Wishlist:

Next Legend of Zelda game (not a remake).
Pokemon Sword and Shield.
Astral Chain.
MUA3.
Bayonetta 3.
Next Smash fighter.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 6, 2019)

Link removed

Sony airing their thing much earlier than anticipated. It's only 10 minutes tho.


----------



## Karma (May 6, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Link removed
> 
> Sony airing their thing much earlier than anticipated. It's only 10 minutes tho.


Isnt that also Goku day?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 6, 2019)

Medievil yesssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Naruto (May 6, 2019)

Sony snubbing E3 is kind of a huge deal, IMO. Theirs is one of the biggest slices of the mainstream gaming pie.

I wonder what led to it, and if it will have long lasting repercussions.


----------



## Xiammes (May 6, 2019)

Naruto said:


> Sony snubbing E3 is kind of a huge deal, IMO. Theirs is one of the biggest slices of the mainstream gaming pie.
> 
> I wonder what led to it, and if it will have long lasting repercussions.


Sony probably unironically doesn't have a whole lot planned for 2020 and probably wants to push its "state" of play in the mean  time.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 6, 2019)

Naruto said:


> Sony snubbing E3 is kind of a huge deal, IMO. Theirs is one of the biggest slices of the mainstream gaming pie.
> 
> I wonder what led to it, and if it will have long lasting repercussions.



They've been showing the same 4 games since 2015. Now that 2 of those games are out, they can only talk about Last of Us and Death Stranding for 40 minutes which doesn't seem exciting.


----------



## Nemesis (May 6, 2019)

Naruto said:


> Sony snubbing E3 is kind of a huge deal, IMO. Theirs is one of the biggest slices of the mainstream gaming pie.
> 
> I wonder what led to it, and if it will have long lasting repercussions.



Two things

Firstly E3 no longer being the be all end all of video games conferences, losing a lot of importance over the past few years with the growth of every company and their mothers having their own cons.

Secondly Sony is gearing up for late 2020 with PS5.  Anything they show this E3 would likely be more gameplay of TLOU 2 and some Death Stranding thing that basically shows no real gameplay and seems to be more of a Kojima ego walking simulator masturbation project at this point than an actual game.

I wouldn't be surprised if all their major developers are working on the PS5 right now for their games with KZ5, Horizon 2, Spider-man 2, God of War, next in the Ico/Last guardian series etc are all likely being primed for first 2-3 years of PS5 and it's best to not blow the load so to speak until closer to PS5 release.


----------



## Naruto (May 6, 2019)

Makes sense.

If the PS5 is backwards compatible, I will buy it. I skipped the PS4 gen.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 6, 2019)

To be brutally honest, Microsoft has been the better E3 show for years, albeit not due to their exclusives or their product in general.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2019)

Man now I can't even get good money for my XBox one that I haven't used in two years.

I hate Microsoft for not having anything for me to actually play


----------



## Nemesis (May 6, 2019)

Naruto said:


> Makes sense.
> 
> If the PS5 is backwards compatible, I will buy it. I skipped the PS4 gen.



BBC did have a view of the prototype.  They said that it's highly likely ps4 compatibility is there.


----------



## Melodie (May 6, 2019)

I'm hoping for:
release date for Ori and Will of The Wisps.
Sekiro DLC
Bayonetta 3
Babylon game from PlatinumGames
Astral Chain info
Cyberpunk info
Shin Megami Tensei literally anything, assure us that the game isn't cancelled even
Pokemon Sword/Shield info
Star Wars Jedi Fallen Order(curious mostly)
maybe beyond good and evil will finally be showcased too.
smash fighter dlc




Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> To be brutally honest, Microsoft has been the better E3 show for years, albeit not due to their exclusives or their product in general.


True, microsoft is often the best presenter in E3, even if I really don't own an xbox.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 6, 2019)

didnt Cernis interview confirm tha PS5 is full BC ?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 6, 2019)

Resident Evil 3 Remake, make it happen Capcom.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 6, 2019)

Naruto said:


> Makes sense.
> 
> If the PS5 is backwards compatible, I will buy it. I skipped the PS4 gen.





Shiba D. Inu said:


> didnt Cernis interview confirm tha PS5 is full BC ?



Yup.



Melodie said:


> Shin Megami Tensei literally anything, assure us that the game isn't cancelled even



This.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 6, 2019)

I remember one of the cool things about the PS4 and Xbox One is that they are designed like PCs, something devs had been asking since forever, since the PS5 keeps the same architecture, it's basically like an upgraded PC so everything from the PS4 is easily compatible.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 6, 2019)

Ghost of Tsushima 
Cyberpunk

That’s everything we need. Fuck every other single game. 

Death Stranding is a fraud, walking simulator which mostly likely be gonna be released on the PS5

Same thing goes for FFVII remake


----------



## Naruto (May 7, 2019)

I'm hoping Astral Chain is open(ish) world like Nier. I doubt it's gonna be, but that just about the only thing I care about.

And Metroid news, of course 

Super Metroid remake?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 7, 2019)

Nintendo could show a Majora Mask equivalent for BoTW. Smaller, tighter game while the full blown grand sequel is being worked on. Some Metroid Prime 4 info with a Fusion sequel announced.

Capcom found their groove announcing heavy hitters during E3 so I'm looking forward to whatever new announcements they're having.

CD Projekt said this is going to be one of their most important E3's ever so they either are going to demo Cyberpunk again in a way that's going to blast our balls off OR they're doing that plus announce Witcher 4 with a new main character.

Platinum Games need to bounce back from their fucking rut cause lately they've just had cancellations, silent cancellations or contract terminations that just look bad on them. Nier Automata can only do so much.

Bethesda better give me more Doom Eternal cause that's probably my most anticipated game now that DMC5 is out. And they also need to prove they're the right partner for Mikami and give Tango all the money they need for either a Evil Within 3 or a new action game.

Konami waking the fuck up would be nice. Kojima could stop pretending his farts smell like Eau de Chanel and just show some actual gameplay in his game, that would be nifty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 7, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Nintendo could show a Majora Mask equivalent for BoTW. Smaller, tighter game while the full blown grand sequel is being worked on. Some Metroid Prime 4 info with a Fusion sequel announced.



Maybe Nintendo can give the tomato fetishists a go on the Switch. I'd be down for that. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> Capcom found their groove announcing heavy hitters during E3 so I'm looking forward to whatever new announcements they're having.



Dino Crisis baybeeee  



Deathbringerpt said:


> Platinum Games need to bounce back from their fucking rut cause lately they've just had cancellations, silent cancellations or contract terminations that just look bad on them. Nier Automata can only do so much.



Bayo 3, Astral Chain, Babylon whatever, and Kamiya's new IP. 

No more cartoon adaptions pls. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> Bethesda better give me more Doom Eternal cause that's probably my most anticipated game now that DMC5 is out. And they also need to prove they're the right partner for Mikami and give Tango all the money they need for either a Evil Within 3 or a new action game.




inb4 It just works 2.0



Deathbringerpt said:


> Konami waking the fuck up would be nice.



They're doing PES but for baseball last I heard. It's over mang.



> Kojima could stop pretending his farts smell like Eau de Chanel and just show some actual gameplay in his game, that would be nifty.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 7, 2019)

Naruto said:


> Super Metroid remake?



This or a fusion sequel. As long as it's 2D. With the all the shit Samus Returns had, it was still a functional 2D Metroid. MS are also getting better with every Metroid/Castlevania title. I am in.


----------



## Yamato (May 7, 2019)

Hoping for news on Luigi's Mansion 3


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2019)

Do you have to be in the industry to attend e3?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 8, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Do you have to be in the industry to attend e3?


Not since like two years ago.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 8, 2019)

If anyone wants to set a reminder


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (May 8, 2019)

Hoping for good shit.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (May 8, 2019)

@E3 I mean, not State of Fail.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 8, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> If anyone wants to set a reminder



People better expect the barest of minimum when it comes to these things. First one was tragic.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 8, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> People better expect the barest of minimum when it comes to these things. First one was tragic.



rumors flying that we'll get FFVII news. I doubt it tho.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 8, 2019)

Man sucks that I have nothing to look forward to at E3. 

I don't have a switch...........(yet )

Xbox told me to fuck off cause I hate multiplayer games


and PS nowhere to be found


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 9, 2019)

What a turn out


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 9, 2019)

Starting off with Monster Hunter.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 9, 2019)

It's here


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 9, 2019)

Final Fantasy VII remake stuff was basically an announcement for Square's E3 conference


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 9, 2019)

Summary: It was shit.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 9, 2019)

Medievil + FF7R trailer = much better than previous SoP



but man, i am not feeling that authentic gothic horror/humour atmosphere (and music) that the original Medievil 1 nailed so perfectly .. it was one of a kind and probably the best feature of the game .. if they fucked it up here =/

if the remake feels all wrong I will just have to replay the original on ePSXe


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 10, 2019)

Never got into Medievil. The game always looked so weird to me. The remake is looking even weirder with crisper visuals tbbh.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 10, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Never got into Medievil. The game always looked so weird to me. The remake is looking even weirder with crisper visuals tbbh.


ur just a weeb who cant enjoy games that werent made in Weebland


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 10, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> ur just a weeb who cant enjoy games that werent made in Weebland



You're right for the most part. no sense in hiding it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 10, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 10, 2019)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 13, 2019)

Now that I'm thinking about it, if Capcom wants to milk RE2 and RE5's sales, this would be the perfect spot to announce expansions just like RE7 or a Special Edition.

Fucking do it, Capcom. I need that shit like water.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 13, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Now that I'm thinking about it, if Capcom wants to milk RE2 and RE5's sales, this would be the perfect spot to announce expansions just like RE7 or a Special Edition.
> 
> Fucking do it, Capcom. I need that shit like water.



Both dev teams stopped development iirc.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 13, 2019)

Guess that Capcom bit in their 2019 financials saying they want to milk both games got me thinking. Those tweets were fucking diversions, I tells yah.

Or maybe they just want to pachinko them.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 14, 2019)

**They’re also planning to promote further sales for Resident Evil 2 and Devil May Cry 5.*
*
Found it. Why they talking shit like this?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 14, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> **They’re also planning to promote further sales for Resident Evil 2 and Devil May Cry 5.*
> *
> Found it. Why they talking shit like this?



Hmm. I wouldn't say no tbh. Both games deserve extra content. Yet they're still nigh perfect the way they are. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> Or maybe they just want to pachinko them.



Or this.


----------



## Melodie (May 14, 2019)

Instead of making DLC for DMC5 they'll make Special editions because they're greedy


----------



## Karma (May 14, 2019)

Melodie said:


> Instead of making DLC for DMC5 they'll make Special editions because they're greedy


If they're smart they'll make a pachinko machine instead


----------



## Shirker (May 14, 2019)

Melodie said:


> Instead of making DLC for DMC5 they'll make Special editions because they're greedy





Karma said:


> If they're smart they'll make a pachinko machine instead



¿porque no los dos?


----------



## blakstealth (May 15, 2019)

so excited for this one.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 16, 2019)

Mario Maker Invitational confirmed for E3 on the 8th I believe.


----------



## Overwatch (May 18, 2019)

Not gonna lie. This is the first E3 in years I'm actually excited for. 

Between Cyberpunk 2077, Doom Eternal, Bloodlines 2, etc., I have a lot look forward to.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 18, 2019)

Overwatch said:


> Not gonna lie. This is the first E3 in years I'm actually excited for.
> 
> Between Cyberpunk 2077, Doom Eternal, Bloodlines 2, etc., I have a lot look forward to.



Yup. So many good shit this year that Sony's absence will hardly matter. At least for consumers.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 18, 2019)

*THQ Nordic Will Have Two Unannounced Games For ‘Beloved Franchises’ At E3*




Link removed


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 18, 2019)

*No show floor booth for Activision at E3*


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 18, 2019)

Dino Crisis remake pls


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 18, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> *THQ Nordic Will Have Two Unannounced Games For ‘Beloved Franchises’ At E3*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They bought so many studios I don't even know what games they got. One of those is probably Sci Fi considering that odd "galactically beloved" text.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 19, 2019)

Destroy all Humans! possibly.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>



I love Jack but man his channel isn't about gaming at all.


----------



## Keollyn (May 20, 2019)

No Sony? So I still have to wait for any possible announcement on Horizon Zero Dawn 2?

Why Sony? Why you do this?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 20, 2019)

I'm not sure you should expect that still in this generation.


----------



## Aduro (May 20, 2019)

Looking over THQ's history, there's a loooooot of shitty licensed games on there. Destroy all Humans might legitimately be the best we can hope for from their old franchies...

Anyway, if Cyberpunk still looks good after E3, I'll be happy.


----------



## Keollyn (May 20, 2019)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> I'm not sure you should expect that still in this generation.


I suspect it wasn't. I'm just interested in an announcement that let's me know it is being made at least.


----------



## Naruto (May 21, 2019)

Super Metroid is getting a remake.

Calling it now.


----------



## Karma (May 21, 2019)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 21, 2019)

Aduro said:


> Looking over THQ's history, there's a loooooot of shitty licensed games on there. Destroy all Humans might legitimately be the best we can hope for from their old franchies...
> 
> Anyway, if Cyberpunk still looks good after E3, I'll be happy.



They also bought a few classics like TimeSplitters, Carmageddon and Alone in the Dark. Considering how THQ Nordic is gun-oh on making games and get back to the AAA sphere, they'll make 1 of these for sure.

Cyberpunk's been getting some bad rep over development hell and shitty crunch periods so I guess they're not kidding when they say this E3 is gonna be their most important event ever.



Naruto said:


> Super Metroid is getting a remake.
> 
> Calling it now.



No bueno, senõr.



Karma said:


>



This is really only happening cause Miyazaki's whole reason for making Souls games was because his english was so shitty, he understood half the actual plot and had to fill the blanks by himself. Since he's a fanboy and he now has pull, it was bound to happen.

GRRM consulting shouldn't have any obvious advantage or hook that would make a From game more appealing since they already nail that shit better than most. That fatass should drop the BBQ ribs and these dumbass easy money projects and just finish the fucking books. People bitch and moan about Season 8 like it's a shocker but the series went to shit 3 seasons ago.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 21, 2019)

Jesus,  the fat shit would rather make games than write the damn books


----------



## Naruto (May 21, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> No bueno, senõr.



It might not be this year, but it's their next side scroller Metroid.

Look at how they've handled Zelda and Metroid for the last 15 years roughly: Minish Cap and Fusion were both released in 2004 and 2002, respectively. Those were the last two original games for either series that followed the classic formula (and were already relegated to handhelds only). Since then, Zelda and Metroid have only had "modern" major releases (first person gameplay for Metroid, third person for Zelda, both fully three dimensional spaces), remakes, re-releases and remasters of modern formula games (OOT3D, MM3D, TPHD, WWHD), and games with smaller budgets using the classic formula.

Of those games that still play like the series started, most were also remakes:

Zero Mission
Samus Returns
Link Between Worlds (pretty close to being a remake)

Link's Awakening Switch.
Exceptions are either spin-offs:

Triforce Heroes / Four Swords (top down gameplay but basically just co-op puzzles)
...or titles that tried to reinvent the wheel:

Spirit Tracks / Phantom Hourglass (nintendo's attempt at spicing up the top down formula, didn't stick as evidenced by the 3DS era Zeldas)
Other M (side scroller one moment, third person the next)
I don't think it's worth listing things like Prime Pinball or Hyrule Warriors because they obviously don't represent a new direction for the series. By the same token, Federation Force and Prime Hunters are basically modern formula tie-in games.

My point being:

I am convinced Nintendo isn't too keen on creating original, fully realized single player games in either of these franchises that play like they used to, while they can still remake old games because they know there's some money to be made from nostalgia pandering with relatively little investment.

Maybe when they run out of shit to remake, they might release the next Fusion or Minish Cap, but a very educated guess on the next round of classic Zelda/Metroid games?

Oracle of Ages/Seasons HD, Super Metroid HD.


----------



## Naruto (May 21, 2019)

Looks like Nintendo has said they're not interested any Metroid remakes in the near future, so I guess that means we aren't gonna have any side scrollers for another decade.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2019)

Naruto said:


> Super Metroid is getting a remake.
> 
> Calling it now.



Sequel to fusion when?  



Shiba D. Inu said:


> Jesus,  the fat shit would rather make games than write the damn books



Togashi would be proud.


----------



## Keollyn (May 22, 2019)

A continuation to Metroid would be really nice.

Although, i swear, if they make Samus lose all her powers again, I'm gonna lose it.


----------



## Naruto (May 22, 2019)

Keollyn said:


> Although, i swear, if they make Samus lose all her powers again, I'm gonna lose it.



How else would the game play like a Metroid game?


----------



## Naruto (May 22, 2019)

Infinite jumps that one shot everything, freezing every enemy like no big deal, how do you design a game from the ground up with Samus' full arsenal in mind?

We have to accept that contriving a situation for Samus to lose her gear is better than the alternative.


----------



## Naruto (May 22, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 24, 2019)




----------



## Naruto (May 24, 2019)

Darksiders Genesis?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 24, 2019)

Naruto said:


> Darksiders Genesis?




If I have to guess, it'll be another prequel where you play as Strife. So when DS4 hits, they'll get to focus on the number *4*  and play it off as finally playing with the *four *horseman together in the same game.


I think.

EDIT: It also makes sense to not be a numbered title given how it'll most likely be a third person shooter rather than a hack n slash.


----------



## Naruto (May 25, 2019)

Dirge of Darksiders


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 25, 2019)

Strife

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 25, 2019)

Time to pull a Cartoon Edgy Vanquish.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 27, 2019)

E3 starting early



BlazingInferno said:


> Shit, a 15 minute direct


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 29, 2019)




----------



## Karma (May 29, 2019)

Will Bowser be in Nintendo's E3 this year?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 30, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 2, 2019)

Best E3 news would be a new Sega console. That's right, it's time for the resurrection.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 2, 2019)

If Sega can even remotely emulate the Dreamcast with a current gen console, I'll throw money at them so hard, it'll probably cause nuclear fusion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2019)

Keollyn said:


> If Sega can even remotely emulate the Dreamcast with a current gen console, I'll throw money at them so hard, it'll probably cause nuclear fusion.



Sega would probably sell based on nostalgia and fanboyism alone. Call it the Sega Dreamcast Saturn Genesis. Or the Sega DSG for short. big moniez.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 2, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Sega would probably sell based on nostalgia and fanboyism alone. Call it the Sega Dreamcast Saturn Genesis. Or the Sega DSG for short. big moniez.



What about when they introduce the add-ons? 

Then we can expect Sega Dreamcast Saturn CD Genesis 32X


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## Karma (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 4, 2019)

Fable 4 sounds interesting, even if it's taking a few safe steps to make sure people turn their necks at it. Don't know if we need the Jack of Blades and time travelling involved but the rest seems ace.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2019)

Karma said:


>



That's not how hacking works iirc.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 4, 2019)

Went to London this year, ended up meeting a couple of dudes who knew all the blind spots of CCTV cameras in some metro station so they could roll their joints all chill. It could technically be a good city for the series but I don't know what the fuck playing with every NPC means. I know Londoners are NPCs in general but that social commentary is a bit on the nose.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 4, 2019)

I cn't believe E3 is almost upon us. time flies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2019)

Reminder E3 starts early with a Pokemon direct to air tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2019)

With 43 and half minutes being a tribute to Reggie

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 4, 2019)

its most likely a 45mins Mario vignette


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 4, 2019)

"fuck sony"

Sony would censor it


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2019)

99.5% sure Nintendo is whipping out a 45 minute trailer/info dump just to emasculate the fuck out of Sony's State of Play.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 5, 2019)

So guys.....I am not going to be able to see any of E3 this year due to work. Could....could ya please tag me with all the good memes and tweets that will come out this year? Thank you for your time.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 5, 2019)

Superman said:


> So guys.....I am not going to be able to see any of E3 this year due to work. Could....could ya please tag me with all the good memes and tweets that will come out this year? Thank you for your time.



Will do. I'm currently on sick leave due to an operation so I have time to watch and shitpost. Gotcha fam. 

(I will not watch everything tho).


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2019)

Superman said:


> So guys.....I am not going to be able to see any of E3 this year due to work. Could....could ya please tag me with all the good memes and tweets that will come out this year? Thank you for your time.



I'll threadmark the good stuff



GrizzlyClaws said:


> Will do. I'm currently on sick leave due to an operation so I have time to watch and shitpost. Gotcha fam.
> 
> (I will not watch everything tho).



Get well soon, hope it's not serious


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2019)

Less than 15 minutes away


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 5, 2019)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Will do. I'm currently on sick leave due to an operation so I have time to watch and shitpost. Gotcha fam.
> 
> (I will not watch everything tho).





Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I'll threadmark the good stuff
> 
> 
> 
> Get well soon, hope it's not serious


Thanks my friends. And yes grizzly, do get better. I shall now perform the dance of Joy!

*Link Removed*


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 5, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Get well soon, hope it's not serious





Superman said:


> Thanks my friends. And yes grizzly, do get better. I shall now perform the dance of Joy!
> 
> *Link Removed*



Thanks fams. 

Nah it's not serious, it was just my foot and more an annoyance than anything. But it needed to be done. The timing just sucks cuz it's getting quite hot atm where I live and I can't go out to do anything. 

Bit it gives me time to work on my vidya backlog so whatever.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 5, 2019)

Hopping in to compliment the new title.

Nice title.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> 99.5% sure Nintendo is whipping out a 45 minute trailer/info dump just to emasculate the fuck out of Sony's State of Play.



The new DLC reveal alone should accomplish that fine. Regardless of who it even is.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2019)

Shirker said:


> The new DLC reveal alone should accomplish that fine. Regardless of who it even is.



This is what Sony gets for censoring sugoi oppai. Baka cali gaijins


----------



## Atlas (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 5, 2019)

I never played the game but everyone seems to speak highly of it.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 5, 2019)

Hopefully today's tech does the show's visuals justice.

I know it sounds unfair but... I could never get into any Sponge game because of how _incredibly ugly_ they looked to me.


----------



## Karma (Jun 5, 2019)

The Spongebob Movie Game is actually really good and I hope it gets remade after this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2019)

If anyone is interested


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 6, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2019)

why?????????????????????????


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2019)

Heads up, the Stadia direct is airing announcements and trailers.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2019)

ay yo, Stadia gon' have "fighting games"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2019)

35 mbps = 4k60fps 

doubt.jpeg


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2019)

Mortal Kombat 11 confirmed for Stadia

dis gon' b gewd


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2019)

"Faster than your eyeholes can process it!"

They actually said it lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2019)

Ghost Recon Breakpoint confirmed for Stadia


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2019)

Horror game.

The real horror is losing your connection while saving. 

-------------

Division 2 confirmed for Stadia


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2019)

Apparently the stream is chugging and cutting for many people. Off to a great start it seems.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2019)

Stadia available for 14 countries only at launch


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2019)

Destiny 2 confirmed for Stadia


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 6, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Apparently the stream is chugging and cutting for many people. Off to a great start it seems.



Yeah, decided to watch the VOD later after the stream died every 10 seconds.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2019)

>Pre-order to secure your screen name

lol




GrizzlyClaws said:


> Yeah, decided to watch the VOD later after the stream died every 10 seconds.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 6, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Pre-order to secure your screen name





>streaming service
>pre-order


----------



## Melodie (Jun 6, 2019)

You guys are well aware there's stadia base that literally has 0 input lag and can be played offline and is free..right?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 6, 2019)

?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2019)

Melodie said:


> You guys are well aware there's stadia base that literally has 0 input lag and can be played offline and is free..right?



They were very vague about game catalog tho. Like, does the free tier offer every game?


----------



## Melodie (Jun 6, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> They were very vague about game catalog tho. Like, does the free tier offer every game?


Yes but you have to buy the game. It works exactly like steam, but you can use it on any device.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2019)

Free games for 10 bucks

Damn what a deal


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2019)

Melodie said:


> Yes but you have to buy the game. It works exactly like steam, but you can use it on any device.



Straight up Gameflix would have been a better sell.


----------



## Melodie (Jun 6, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Straight up Gameflix would have been a better sell.


I mean..that's basically what stadia pro is. Stadia base is the alternative for people who don't want to stream games but just buy them and play them offline.

Anyway, doesn't Netflix have a conference in E3 too?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2019)

Melodie said:


> I mean..that's basically what stadia pro is. Stadia base is the alternative for people who don't want to stream games but just buy them and play them offline.



Free Stadia is not offline btw. 

Pro is not Gameflix, it just offers "free games" like what PS+ and XboneGold offers. Maybe a better selection since it's part of the sell. They'll still try to sell you on the latest games on launch prices. So really the only difference is the no box thing, which depending on your connection or country of residence, might not be too hot for the consumer. 



> Anyway, doesn't Netflix have a conference in E3 too?



Not a conference, but they'll be there plugging their games


----------



## Naruto (Jun 6, 2019)

When Stadia and other services like it become the norm, it will be the death of traditional ownership of your games.

I'm not looking forward to this, personally.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 6, 2019)

*wait*

with Stadia and _$10 a month_ you *still have to buy* some of the games ? (presumably the AAA ones)

???? 



 I was 100% cure this was Gameflix/Gamepass - 1 sub for all


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 6, 2019)

"You can transfer your Destiny 2 character from any platform to Stadia"

*Transfers from PS4 are pending approval from Sony.

Oh Sony, you never disappoint.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> *wait*
> 
> with Stadia and _$10 a month_ you *still have to buy* some of the games ? (presumably the AAA ones)
> 
> ...




Yup. That's the catch. That catalog gotta be crazy good. 



GrizzlyClaws said:


> "You can transfer your Destiny 2 character from any platform to Stadia"
> 
> *Transfers from PS4 are pending approval from Sony.
> 
> Oh Sony, never disappointing us.



The one time I agree with Sony's horseshit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2019)

Buy games whenever you want. Damn, that's hot.


----------



## Melodie (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 6, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Buy games whenever you want. Damn, that's hot.


someone got paid to type that in there


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 6, 2019)

Streaming services now have pre-order bonuses.

For fucking names.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 6, 2019)

I barely remember anything about BD 1 and 2 but this was badass,


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 6, 2019)

poor USA still has data caps


----------



## Disquiet (Jun 6, 2019)

Yeah, I thought the UN banned data caps for home Internet connections years ago. Something about the Geneva Convention?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 7, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> poor USA still has data caps



Murrkans can't have too much internet to spare. They need to make the best out of the  *10* vacation days that their company overlords generously provide.


----------



## Deer Lord (Jun 7, 2019)

aw hell yes


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 7, 2019)

Mikami coming to E3.

Gimme some of dat survival horror cake.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2019)

> Anyone think Stadia going after exclusives could be a problem


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2019)

So it's not mentioned in the timings schedule, but EA Play will air tomorrow at 9:30 a.m. PT/12:30 p.m. ET.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 7, 2019)

Shiiiiiiiit, it's tomorrow. I'll be out in the middle of nowhere eating wild boar. I'm gonna spend a lot of data on this.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 7, 2019)

omg E3 is here


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## Melodie (Jun 7, 2019)

Numerous leaks


*Spoiler*: __ 







And cover of the GRRM and From Soft Game:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 7, 2019)

graphics whores like me will like that bigger Tales budget

bleeding edge - pass


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 7, 2019)

Melodie said:


> Numerous leaks
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2019)

EA "show" starts in 10 minutes. First game they'll show is Star Wars Jedi Fallen Order


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2019)

Also at 11 am PT, Super Mario Maker 2 Invitational, Splatoon 2 World Championship, and Super Smash Bros Ultimate Championship stream will air by Nintendo


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 8, 2019)

I'm glad every year we can start the E3 off by getting EA out of the way early.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2019)

I hate the host.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2019)

I can't hear shit


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2019)

An actual single player game, but I don't trust EA


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2019)

LMAO are they doing Star Souls?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2019)

EA presents Star Souls. Git payin. :gitgud


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 8, 2019)

This will likely be way more casual than Dark Souls tho.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2019)

>You can block, parry, deflect.

Stop, my pantsu can only git so wet.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 8, 2019)

yeah the host is shit


game looks ok


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 8, 2019)

Host trying to be funny.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2019)

Usually I'd be behind companies making AA single player experiences. But knowing the resources EA have at their disposal, I know for a fact they can do much better.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2019)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Host trying to be funny.



Someone tell EA goons, they need hosts that can sell the game. Not make viewers contemplate self-immolation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 8, 2019)

>Apex

Thanks, bye.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2019)

Apex Legends is next.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 8, 2019)

I'm glad they brought the only semi interesting thing at the start because the rest of the line up is completly uninteresting to me.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 8, 2019)

This dude calls himself Golden Boy?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2019)

That shirt


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2019)

Also, no EA indie initiative this year. Guess the good PR wasn't worth it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2019)

> These health canisters function exactly like Dark Souls’ Estus Flasks, and won’t replenish until the player finds a save point or returns to _The Stinger Mantis_. Retreating to a save point comes with a risk, however, as enemies will respawn.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2019)

EA trying to get into the waifu game. They're in worser shape than I thought.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2019)

These animations in 2019 tho


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2019)

My asshole just exploded from witnessing this over the top exciting combat. Slow down EA. have mercy on my mortal soul.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2019)

Nintendo 2019 World Championship Tournaments start in about 10 minutes


----------



## Breadman (Jun 8, 2019)

Whatever happened to that cool Ocean of Isolation or whatever? That game with the girl with the black fur wandering around a sunken city from last e3? That game looked promising, but I've heard nothing about it since then.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2019)

BreadBoy said:


> Whatever happened to that cool Ocean of Isolation or whatever? That game with the girl with the black fur wandering around a sunken city from last e3? That game looked promising, but I've heard nothing about it since then.



You mean this?


----------



## Breadman (Jun 8, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> You mean this?



Yeah, this thing!

Come on EA, show us more of this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2019)

BreadBoy said:


> Yeah, this thing!
> 
> Come on EA, show us more of this.



They're busy showing people playing football on a concrete field.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2019)

Nintendo's stream seems more interesting atm.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2019)

Yo Mario Maker 2 has karts now


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2019)

the player on the left still in the first section of the stage. :gitgud


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2019)

I suck at platformers, but damn that was pretty bad.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 8, 2019)

FIFA
sports games


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> FIFA
> sports games



Watch Nintendo's stream


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2019)

The completionist didn't even complete the level


----------



## Shirker (Jun 8, 2019)

What's been going on so far?
Looks like just Star Wars and Football from what I can gather?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 8, 2019)

I can't tell what this Mario Maker thingy is. We speedrunnin'?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2019)

Shirker said:


> What's been going on so far?
> Looks like just Star Wars and Football from what I can gather?



Some updates for Apex Legends and Battlefield V as well. Star Wars looked like some half-baked Soulsborne in Uncharted environments with some really uninspired combat and animations. It was really sad to see.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2019)

Co-op looks fun. Too bad Nintendo wont allow you to match make with your friends for this.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 8, 2019)

I'm surprised they invited Vish on, since his name sounds so close to "bitch"
Just seems like something Ninty would be anal about.

Just a random thing.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I'm surprised they invited Vish on, since his name sounds so close to "bitch"
> Just seems like something Ninty would be anal about.
> 
> Just a random thing.



That's Sony now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2019)

Boswer gives no fucks.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2019)

Bowser got buffed


----------



## Shirker (Jun 8, 2019)

Please don't give Sakurai any ideas


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Please don't give Sakurai any ideas



Forgot to mentioned I started to main Bowser after Ganondorf turned out to be too fkn stronk. Especially for casual play. Buffing Bowser's up special helped as well. He's so fun in Ultimate.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 8, 2019)

Splet.
Wanna see this one, but I'm starving and want a steak. Hopefully my phone's 4G doesn't decide to be shitty.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2019)

>Splatoon tourny. 

Bring out the weabs


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 8, 2019)

Oof, I need to get back into this. Got Octo Expansion ready to go for quite awhile, but I have yet to find the time for it just yet


----------



## Shirker (Jun 8, 2019)

Of course Japan dominates Sple2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2019)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Oof, I need to get back into this. Got Octo Expansion ready to go for quite awhile, but I have yet to find the time for it just yet



I never picked up 2, and was just checking the price on Amazon. And as you'd figure with Nintendo's shit, shit is still steep.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 8, 2019)

I dunno much about the Splet meta.
Is there a reason people hate Clam Blitz? It's my 2nd favorite ranked mode.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 8, 2019)

Alliance Rogue made out like bandits with that one, dear lord


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 8, 2019)

That was clutch as fuck.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2019)

What are the chances we get a DLC reveal during the Smash tourney?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 8, 2019)

Gaem 5


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Jun 8, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> What are the chances we get a DLC reveal during the Smash tourney?



The only reason I could see them doing that is if we finally have concrete Animal Crossing news to end the Direct with. Otherwise, I feel like it'd be shooting themselves in the foot.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 8, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I never picked up 2, and was just checking the price on Amazon. And as you'd figure with Nintendo's shit, shit is still steep.



A ten dollar decrease from the full 60! That's a bargain for a Nintendo 1st party game  

But yeah, if the gameplay clicks with you, then it'll be more than worth it. 




Shirker said:


> I dunno much about the Splet meta.
> Is there a reason people hate Clam Blitz? It's my 2nd favorite ranked mode.



Initially, I remember having trouble with it just because it was a bit more complicated than the other modes. That and you constantly had randoms who had no idea what they were doing. Before I stopped, I S+'d every rank mode except that, which was B+


----------



## Shirker (Jun 8, 2019)

US v JP

"We're destined to do this dance forever you and I"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2019)

Shirker said:


> The only reason I could see them doing that is if we finally have concrete Animal Crossing news to end the Direct with. Otherwise, I feel like it'd be shooting themselves in the foot.



Why tho? They can save another reveal for the direct. Aren't we getting the 5 chars this year? 



EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> A ten dollar decrease from the full 60! That's a bargain for a Nintendo 1st party game
> 
> But yeah, if the gameplay clicks with you, then it'll be more than worth it.



Yeah, I'll wait after the direct just in case they announce splatoon 3


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 8, 2019)

Oh shit. Japan slipped the first match.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 8, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Why tho? They can save another reveal for the direct. Aren't we getting the 5 chars this year?



I suppose they could, yeah. They've pulled other weird stuff with this franchise, so I guess a double dip wouldn't surprise me too much.
That said I take the time frame with a grain of salt. Stuff happens, after all.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 8, 2019)

USA hearkening back to the 1850s invading Japan like this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2019)

Muricans beating weabs in a tentacle loli fluids game. Not sure who's winning here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Jun 8, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Muricans beating weabs in a tentacle loli fluids game. Not sure who's winning here.



And now they're grabbing each other's clams.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 8, 2019)

The got caught in the okey doke.
How the heck did they not see that other football?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2019)

the trophy looks like a half erect penis


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2019)

oh fucc the weabs saw some anim tiddies on their phones and got revitalized


----------



## Shirker (Jun 8, 2019)

gg, boyz


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 8, 2019)

Nice comeback.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 8, 2019)

Gonna need Nogami-san to hit me with dat "2" pose, if that's okay


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2019)

>last splatfest

Splat3 coming up


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2019)

Anyone plays for order is a bitch. I don't make the rules.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 8, 2019)

Splatacolypse


----------



## Shirker (Jun 8, 2019)

Edgelord Pearl vs Tech Goddess Marina


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2019)

Can't rule out Smash announcements now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2019)

Before Smash tournament even begins


*Spoiler*: __ 




[HASHTAG]#BuffBayo[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Shirker (Jun 8, 2019)

EE 
SGK


----------



## Shirker (Jun 8, 2019)

This friend pulled out the Joker pose


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 8, 2019)

The quick cut away from the ZSS win screen


----------



## Shirker (Jun 8, 2019)

Not gonna be a bitch about the ruleset but... I feel like they should've accounted for something like this before starting the tournament. Were they expecting Sudden Deaths to never happen? They're SUPER common in time mode.



EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> The quick cut away from the ZSS win screen



Imagine cutting away from something in an E rated game....


----------



## Shirker (Jun 8, 2019)

Pillowtalk walks up to your girl and then slaps YOUR ass.
What do you do?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 8, 2019)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> The quick cut away from the ZSS win screen


seriously ?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2019)

Arsene Joker is ridicc


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2019)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> The quick cut away from the ZSS win screen



Ninetndo is now in Sony land.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2019)

Seed Bomb


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2019)

Sonic's still pissed at that trailer.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 8, 2019)

I'm gonna be honest... I'm kinda getting bored in this tourney. The singles are good, but the doubles are too much of a cluster for me to get invested.

Splet >>>

I hope you're right about the reveal at the end, cuz there isn't much keeping me around.

EDIT*
Squad Strike. This should help!


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 8, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Imagine cutting away from something in an E rated game....





Shiba D. Inu said:


> seriously ?






Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Ninetndo is now in Sony land.




Not too late to add them to the thread title


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2019)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Not too late to add them to the thread title



I'll cut them some slack cuz I know once this shit is over, they'll be back to their glorious otaku selves


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2019)

@BreadBoy 


No gameplay, just hands-on.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2019)

Castlevania?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2019)

That tilt killed at 160+


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2019)

[HASHTAG]#nerfDarkPit[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Shirker (Jun 8, 2019)

[HASHTAG]#nerfnippon[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2019)

Shirker with the jinx

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 8, 2019)

Japan wins again. 

Bowser lives


----------



## Shirker (Jun 8, 2019)

>Doug Bowser

No reveal.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2019)

Bowser: Bowsette confirmed for Smash


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2019)

Sakurai: when will you let me retire you dried up vaginas


----------



## Shirker (Jun 8, 2019)

Soccer Mom!
Maybe we will get something


----------



## Shirker (Jun 8, 2019)

Mash Potato literally just showed up to apologize for making Smash Bros.
Can't blame him, I suppose.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 8, 2019)

Nothing on the E3 State of Play?


----------



## Breadman (Jun 8, 2019)

Tuesday gonna be wild boys.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 9, 2019)

I'm kind of with Sony on this going to E3 thing, with Nintendo doing all of these directs and the power of youtube and the internet it feels like the industry has grown past it. 

I'll be spending this E3 like I do all of the others, ignoring it and watching highlights later.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

BlazingInferno said:


> Nothing on the E3 State of Play?



No such thing. Unless you count the SoE we got 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Melodie (Jun 9, 2019)

I don't get EA. Why not show Sea of Solitude in EA play conference when it's releasing so soon? Why not show all the new games announced here?:

elebration of the LGTBQ+ community


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 9, 2019)

@Vault once again we out here holding out for our samurai boi

Expecting Capcom to be a bit more quiet than last year though, but the hope never dies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 9, 2019)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I'm kind of with Sony on this going to E3 thing, with Nintendo doing all of these directs and the power of youtube and the internet it feels like the industry has grown past it.
> 
> I'll be spending this E3 like I do all of the others, ignoring it and watching highlights later.



I agree on sony, anything they bring out will be a repeat of last year so why waste the money on it.  Save the money do the trailers elsewhere and come out swinging with PS5 next year.  Plus E3 2019 in importance isn't E3 2015 since everyone and their mothers have their own events now.

Saying that 6 hours 30 minutes until Microsoft.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 9, 2019)

Microsoft will reveal the new Xbox today.


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2019)

Jon Snow said:


> @Vault once again we out here holding out for our samurai boi
> 
> Expecting Capcom to be a bit more quiet than last year though, but the hope never dies


This is it man  I expect an announcement.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## Skye (Jun 9, 2019)

Im awaiting Microsoft's conference. Excited to see the new console.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## blakstealth (Jun 9, 2019)

Geoff looking excited, energized, and healthy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Jun 9, 2019)

2 more hrs until Microsoft's conference?


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 9, 2019)

Karma said:


> 2 more hrs until Microsoft's conference?


1PM PST / 4PM EST


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 9, 2019)

That’s a lot of Halo lmao and i never heard of those other games before wtf M$?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

GAIZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 9, 2019)

d-dino crisis ?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

Stadia gonna allow devs to make their own subscriptions on the platform. Yo fuck that noise.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

CTR looks good.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 9, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> No such thing. Unless you count the SoE we got 2 weeks ago.



That’s bs if that’s what Sony wants to show off for this year.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

BlazingInferno said:


> That’s bs if that’s what Sony wants to show off for this year.



Well they haven't announced anything for this week.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

Wtf Geoff showing cam girls now


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 9, 2019)

Lol if Crapcom announces a dinocrisis remake instead of an actual sequel...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Lol if Crapcom announces a dinocrisis remake instead of an actual sequel...



Have you played Dino Crisis 3? Fuck that noise. Series needs a soft reboot starting with a remake of the first game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

Less than 15 minutes fams


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## Atlas (Jun 9, 2019)

This should be a good one. Let's see how much shit we are finally getting on PC.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

We on


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## Dellinger (Jun 9, 2019)

We'll be getting Elden Ring or not ?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

Outer Worlds


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

>Ninja Theory


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

>Multiplayer

LMAO. Typical Microsoft. They bought a dev known for their single player games, and made them make a MP.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 9, 2019)

Hellblade was so good, seeing this hurts me so much.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

>makers of *insert a bunch of single player games*
>to sell a multiplayer game


----------



## Atlas (Jun 9, 2019)

I'll give it a try. /shrug


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2019)

Kinda like the look of that one tbh. Some of those designs are metal.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

Ori 

Yet to play the first game


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 9, 2019)

Ori.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

Legend of Minecraft - Steve's Awakening.

EDIT: It's more like Diablo


----------



## Atlas (Jun 9, 2019)

Minecraft shit.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2019)

"From the creators of Minecraft"

Yeah, no shit.

Y'know normally when you put that kinda thing there I don't expect it to just be "that game, but in a different genre"
----------------

Holy shit, the crowd was dead for that....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

New console reveal?


----------



## Fang (Jun 9, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> >Ninja Theory



Pretty much


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

Least they're doing something different with Minecraft


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

ugh xCloud


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

Nobody gives a shit Phil. Get to the games already you hack


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

Xbone throwing the kitchen sink


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

how about showing exclusives?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

Nani?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2019)

Wait... what? Is this...?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

mikami's game? outlast?


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 9, 2019)

Blair Witch.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 9, 2019)

Blair Witch huh?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

A new Alan Wake?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

>blair witch

okay, but who's making it?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2019)

Okay, it's not.
Weird premise tho.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 9, 2019)

Cyberpunk yes.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

Imagine not making a feMC


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

WOOO CYBERPUNK!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

That's not halal. Sony please censor.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

aww man no gameplay footage


----------



## Atlas (Jun 9, 2019)

Cyberpunk


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

Keanu reeves?


----------



## Atlas (Jun 9, 2019)

YO Keanu!!!!


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2019)

REEVES?! THE FUCK??


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 9, 2019)

Cyberpunk wins again.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

The thirst is real. I get it tho.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

Oh shit Keanu


----------



## Parallax (Jun 9, 2019)

hell yea


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

protecc your cyber doggo


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2019)

Shit, John Wick might've about sold me on the game, I didn't really care much before.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

This is how you do a celeb cast Kojima


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 9, 2019)

Fuck the rest, Cyberpunk already won the E3.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2019)

Roughly a full year from now? I wonder what they're still working on. Hasn't this game been at the last 2 E3s?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

Dammit Keanu is truly a god among men 


Also was hoping he'd announce Bill and Ted


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Roughly a full year from now? I wonder what they're still working on. Hasn't this game been at the last 2 E3s?


CD Project tends to really focus on getting the game clean from bugs and stuff.

Which is always appreciated


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

2D sprites for Battletoads. Yoo.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

Spiritfarer looks really nice though


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

All in for Battletoads. Glorious 2D sprites fam.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

Jesus  Nintendo influence on Xbox has worked wonders


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

That Killer Queen Dead game looks good.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

Wait Metro Exodus is on Game Pass on PC? 

lol, fuck off Epic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2019)

M$ out for blood tonight, fuck....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

Okay, that's decent value


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

Damn that Ultimate pass is really  nice offer


----------



## Karma (Jun 9, 2019)

Keanu Reeves for Smash


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

Karma said:


> Keanu Reeves for Smash



But he can't hurt canidae characters


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

Lel Matt Booty


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2019)

lol, Double Decent.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

meh


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

Psychonauts is gonna be exclusive?!!! NOOOOOOO


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

YASSS 3D Legacy of Goku.. 

FUCKING IN..


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2019)

"All 9 stories"
Hold up, including the new movie? Huh.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2019)

How many times have these VAs done work for these specific stories?

It's got to have broken the 20s, right?


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 9, 2019)

That DBZ thing looks interesting.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

Shirker said:


> "All 9 stories"
> Hold up, including the new movie? Huh.



Imagine getting spoiled by the lego game lol


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

eh all DBZ games are the same .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> eh all DBZ games are the same .



This one is an Action RPG tho.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

groundhog day - room edition


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2019)

Okay, this looks like good shit.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2019)

"ICO, bt yu dee r now"

I'm in.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> This one is an Action RPG tho.


I didn't see no RPG elements in that trailer. Looks like the same fighting game.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 9, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> YASSS 3D Legacy of Goku..
> 
> FUCKING IN..



Put like that, I guess my interest is a bit piqued

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

Guess Gears and Halo will take up most of the Micro conference


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

dafuq was that?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

>Gears

oh


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

Bathroom break


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

so Gears releases 3 days before Borderlands 3.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 9, 2019)

At first, I was wondering where this Bound by Blood franchise has been at that there was now 5 of em


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2019)

Jesus, they even jacked Sony's overdone theatrics.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 9, 2019)

That's way overdone.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Jesus, they even jacked Sony's overdone theatrics.



Where's the car on stage spot tho?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

We got jobbers


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2019)

Sony: "We're skipping e3 this year cuz we got nothing to show this year and the idea is antquated."

MS: "Okay, motherfuckers."


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

Gears Escape is probably like Left 4 Dead


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> We got jobbers



It's good shit pal!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

lmao. Zero fucks by the crowd for Terminator.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2019)

>AJ playing video games

Because I guess WWE's booking doesn't take a big enough hammer to my suspension of disbelief.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

Shirker said:


> >AJ playing video games
> 
> Because I guess WWE's booking doesn't take a big enough hammer to my suspension of disbelief.



These nerds are ruining our company dammit!! -Vince McMahon


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Where's the car on stage spot tho?



:gitgud


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Where's the car on stage spot tho?



Huh.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 9, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Where's the car on stage spot tho?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

Cringy intro Dying Light


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2019)

THEY'RE MAKING FORZA LOOK FUN, WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON!???!@


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Huh.





GrizzlyClaws said:


>


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

nani the fuck?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

Lego Forza


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

I'd say Microsoft couldn't afford a real car this year, but them lego models probably cost just as much nowadays.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

funko pop mobishit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

Funko pop trend needs to go away


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

Phantasy Star Online


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

State of Decay 2 sucked so why did they think people wanted Heartland?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2019)

>Smilegate
>Crossfire X

Sorry, man, never heard of them.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

bamco horseshit lets go


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2019)

.... sooo... what's Crossfire X?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

New Tales game.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2019)

Miles Tales Prower time.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

yeah let's get people hyped by doing cinematics that will definitely get them to know our product.


Idiots.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

Actually looks polished


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

Borderlands 3 on Xbox App


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

Borderlands 3!!


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2019)

Oh right, this. Alright, let's see it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

Elden Ring


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

HOLY SHIT A NEW DLC FOR FREE TODAY!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

>xCloud


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2019)

>XCloud
"Limits are made to be broken"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

new console


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2019)

"Let's talk about our next console"
Oh, shit, I forgot.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

still can't believe they made a new dlc for Borderlands 2 just to connect to Borderlands 3 

GOAT BOAT game


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2019)

...Are they making a Switch?

They keep talking about "anywhere"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

imagine bitching about elevator rides


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

>8k120fps 

ffs I'll have to upgrade my PC aren't I?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

that man's beard is amazing


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

Oh, it's actually called Scarlett


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

They're already showing next gen games


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Oh, it's actually called Scarlett



The word "Project" tells me it's still pending, really.
I hope they keep it tho, it's a cool name.


----------



## Karma (Jun 9, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Oh, it's actually called Scarlett


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

That looks CG as fuck. At least add a hud to make us believe it's in-engine.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

>Teasing Dino Crisis
>No Dino Crisis


----------



## Breadman (Jun 9, 2019)

No gameplay, no hype, them's the rules.

ZZZZZZZZZ....


----------



## Francyst (Jun 9, 2019)

Sony won E3


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2019)

Probably because I expected absolutely nothing from it, but I enjoyed that conference.

Still trying to figure out what Crossfire X is....


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

I'm just happy Borderlands 2 a game that came out 7 years ago has new dlc


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

*Microsoft*: They showed/announced games. Not everything was for everyone. Could've done more showing more gameplay tho. But it also didn't drag on and the game pass thing is a stupidly good value. 

*Grade: B-*


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 9, 2019)

was pretty meh tbh

besides the Keanu Cyberpunk thing I was ZZZzzzZZzzz


RIP E3


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2019)

Cyberpunk won this 

People are starting to catch on. Stick keanu on anything and it's instantly better

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Breadman (Jun 9, 2019)

Wait, Minecraft Dungeons is coming to SWITCH?!

Actually copping, hold up.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 9, 2019)

It was enjoyable overall but not too thrilling. Micrsoft was better last year.

New console part was underwhelming lmao.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 9, 2019)

Scarlett is basically a PS5 with probably a slightly better GPU
like X1X vs 4 Pro or even less of a difference

but no PS4 & PS5 lilbrary


so basically just get PS5


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2019)

So when are Sony doing their thing?  after or during e3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

Vault said:


> So when are Sony doing their thing?  after or during e3


Probably till August


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 9, 2019)

Sony wont do shit until 2020 IMO


----------



## Juub (Jun 9, 2019)

How can you take an L to Sony at E3 when they weren't even there?


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Sony wont do shit until 2020 IMO





Jon Moxley said:


> Probably till August



Ffs


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

Sony haven't won shit. Their killer app this year is a strand game.


----------



## Karma (Jun 9, 2019)

Keanu Reeves was the best part of the conference 



Really wish we saw more of Elden Ring tho :/


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2019)

Sony needs to get their shit together before they win anything, if I'm being real....


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Sony haven't won shit. Their killer app this year is a strand game.



gonna get the Commander Lilith DLC ?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> gonna get the Commander Lilith DLC ?



I don't have the handsome collection.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Sony needs to get their shit together before anything else, if I'm being real.


They have future great games but it's more like they need to not have a joke of a presentation like last year. Focused too much on gimmicks


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I don't have the handsome collection.



If you have PS just get plus and it's free. You can download it too


If you have Xbox , just get Game pass and it's available . Should also work then


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> If you have PS just get plus and it's free. You can download it too
> 
> 
> If you have Xbox , just get Game pass and it's available . Should also work then



So it's not free


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> So it's not free



Well you got me 

still from sixty bucks to 10 and you get Sonic Mania too , it's a pretty nice deal


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Well you got me
> 
> still from sixty bucks to 10 and you get Sonic Mania too , it's a pretty nice deal



I already have Mania on both PC and Switch


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## sworder (Jun 9, 2019)

was okay but all this did is make me think there really isn't any point for E3 anymore, having someone stand up there and talk

just put out a youtube video with all your games and call it a day


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 9, 2019)

ELDEN RING 


Tales of Arise looked cool, had a nice waifu


----------



## Aduro (Jun 9, 2019)

Keanu is such a goddamned ray of sunshine given all the awful stuff he's been through. When Call of Duty hires a popular actor it just looks like they're using star power to make up for weak storytelling.. But Projekt is putting the effort in. I think they care more about making a great game than a successful one And putting a superstar in their game is just the icing on the cake. Can't wait for April 2020.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> imagine bitching about elevator rides


Cleary you haven't played the first Mass Effect in a while.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

Aduro said:


> Cleary you haven't played the first Mass Effect in a while.



I haven't played it ever.


----------



## Aduro (Jun 9, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I haven't played it ever.


Its great, but flawed.
It uses elevators as loading screens which can take a while. The party can have some fun or interesting conversations in those elevators. But you're still in a game with FTL spaceships containing slower than dirt elevators.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

Aduro said:


> Its great, but flawed.
> It uses elevators as loading screens which can take a while. The party can have some fun or interesting conversations in those elevators. But you're still in a game with FTL spaceships containing slower than dirt elevators.



Still sounds better than loading screens. Especially for its time.


----------



## Aduro (Jun 9, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Still sounds better than loading screens. Especially for its time.


Fucking Bandai owning a patent for putting minigames in loading screens...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

Aduro said:


> Fucking Bandai owning a patent for putting minigames in loading screens...



Holy shit, they do?


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 9, 2019)

Cyberpunk and Elden Ring were the only take aways I cared about.

Shame I knew about all of it except for Keanu beforehand though.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 9, 2019)

this is gorgerous tho


Ori <3


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2019)

I'M HERE.

I MISSED THE MICROSOFT SHIT. SOMEONE UPDATE ME, LINK ME, THE WORKS. ALREADY SAW THE NEW CYBERPUNK TRAILER.


----------



## Aduro (Jun 9, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Holy shit, they do?


They did until 2015. Bloody fun nazis. Or fun Shintaiseis I guess.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 9, 2019)

Keanu Reeves was the best part of the conference.

But what's with this new console announcements? first the PS5 was announced in an interview and now the new Xbox was announced almost like an afterthought.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2019)

Aduro said:


> Fucking Bandai owning a patent for putting minigames in loading screens...





Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Holy shit, they do?



Not anymore. That stupid ass patent expired and it ain't coming back. Almost every Capcom remaster had to remove its loading mini-games cause of it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

Okay now that I have a better look, I'm not sure about those designs. I appreciate the 2D sprites tho.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2019)

**First cover*

*Ocean of demons pile up on Doom guy*

*Second cover*

*Doom guy about to pile up on ocean of demons*
*
I saw that development. And I like it.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 9, 2019)

those toads look whack af 


also theres no way they put in Dark Queen, her design is not 2019 friendly


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Okay now that I have a better look, I'm not sure about those designs. I appreciate the 2D sprites tho.



I like it.


But the garbage modern Cartoon Network artstyle really makes me not want to like it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Not anymore. That stupid ass patent expired and it ain't coming back. Almost every Capcom remaster had to remove its loading mini-games cause of it.




Always wondered about that. Guess there was a reason for it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I'M HERE.
> 
> I MISSED THE MICROSOFT SHIT. SOMEONE UPDATE ME, LINK ME, THE WORKS. ALREADY SAW THE NEW CYBERPUNK TRAILER.



From what I know you like there was also an Outer Worlds trailer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2019)

Phantasy Star Online 2 is coming to the west?

THE CYCLE IS FINALLY BROKEN. LET THERE BE BIG ANIME SCI FI TITS.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Phantasy Star Online 2 is coming to the west?
> 
> THE CYCLE IS FINALLY BROKEN. LET THERE BE BIG ANIME SCI FI TITS.



Not for Europe.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 9, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> That stupid ass patent expired and it ain't coming back. Almost every Capcom remaster had to remove its loading mini-games cause of it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

Reminder that Bethesda is next


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I already have Mania on both PC and Switch






Then I see no point


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2019)

So boring and generic I'd rather watch the making of a New Hope with Indian audio and no subtitles. That way, I'd actually have to pay attention.


OH.

Oh.

Ew.



Somewhere, in a burning Blizzard building, Jeff Kaplan is cringing so fucking hard.


I mean, it looks interesting. It's just a shame Miyazaki became such a marketing namedrop that it's hard to know which fucking games he's actually directing these days.

And I don't care about GRRM's grease stained script that probably has iincest fucking, shitting, puking, and weak payoffs.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2019)

This felt like a fucking chanel ad. When it was over, I couldn't even be disappointed at how fucking nonsensical and pointless it was. Somebody throw a fucking pie.


They've been edging one of their biggest franchises for years now. Shoot a fucking gun already.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> From what I know you like there was also an Outer Worlds trailer.



This and Bloodlines 2.

Finally some bonafide fucking RPGs. They're probably not even going to be as good as New Vegas and Bloodlines 1 but that's already putting them ahead of pretty much every RPG out there.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Not for Europe.



I went straight to the reactions tab but there's not a single one that could properly express the waterfall of emotions I'm going through after swallowing this sheer amount of BULLSHIT.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

Nintendo smelling blood


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I went straight to the reactions tab but there's not a single one that could probably express the waterfall of emotions I'm going through after swallowing this sheer amount of BULLSHIT.



Yup.


This shit is kinda weird in fucking 2020


----------



## Atlas (Jun 9, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Yup.
> 
> 
> This shit is kinda weird in fucking 2020



God, Sega is so ass.
Obligatory 

I think I'll just wait for that PSU private server Clementine


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 9, 2019)

Only 5 or so years too late.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

Also, can we not say Shloot anymore?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2019)

Cyberpunk is first place on steam. No discount whatsoever. Let that sink in.  


Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Also, can we not say Shloot anymore?



This place has become pretty much a "safe space" joke. But I'll never this small piece of outdated internet. I like you  ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) too much. I'll just be banned eventually.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2019)

"- Martin wrote his name of the credits reel"

Fixed for accuracy.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 9, 2019)

Okay now give us a release date.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

30 minutes until Bethesda starts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Atlas (Jun 9, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> 30 minutes until Bethesda starts



This is where the memes begin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

Never forget

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 9, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> This felt like a fucking chanel ad. When it was over, I couldn't even be disappointed at how fucking nonsensical and pointless it was. Somebody throw a fucking pie.
> 
> 
> They've been edging one of their biggest franchises for years now. Shoot a fucking gun already.



 The fucking faces


----------



## Atlas (Jun 9, 2019)

"Look guys, I know we fucked up with 76, we totally won't drop the ball again. Kappa" -Todd Howard


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2019)

Palm Siberia said:


> The fucking faces



What the FUCK were they thinking? Where's the Coletrain? Where are the roidraged assholes solving complex emotional problems that tear the fabric of the human psyche by shooting aliens in the face?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> What the FUCK were they thinking? Where's the Coletrain? Where are the roidraged assholes solving complex emotional problems that tear the fabric of the human psyche by shooting aliens in the face?



This could actually be the reaction image you're looking for for that Phantasy Star Online non-announcement


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2019)

link for the conference?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> link for the conference?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> This could actually be the reaction image you're looking for for that Phantasy Star Online non-announcement



Fucking lost it. You're now responsible for every single time I'll use this whenever I'm pissed. And I think you know I'm an angry man.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

Let's gooo.. Doom Eternal + other stuff I guess.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 9, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Cyberpunk is first place on steam. No discount whatsoever. Let that sink in.



I'll be getting it on GoG.  No other reason than I want to support CD PR on their own store (if it is on there)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

"Without you, there's no one to patch out Fallout"


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2019)

I pity the video editor who has to pick the best looking fans and devs talking about their dream life. Shit looks like a nightmare.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 9, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> "Without you, there's no one to patch out Fallout"



To be fair to 90% of these, they're the low level guys who likely are working their arses off while being screwed by Zenimax CEOs


----------



## Atlas (Jun 9, 2019)

Oh look. Piece of shit Hines


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2019)

I SPOTTED A TANGO DEV.

EVIL WITHIN 3 ME. DON'T JINX IT.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 9, 2019)

Right off the bat with the lies and bullshit


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2019)

THE DECEIVER SPOKEN IN PROPHECY.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

>cheering for Todd Howard


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 9, 2019)

ITT people think Hines and Howard have power.  No one in Bethesda has any. They all answer to the puppet strings of Altman


----------



## Atlas (Jun 9, 2019)

Cheering for 76. Shills confirmed.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2019)

WHY ARE YOU CLAPPING?

IT'S EXACTLY THE TYPE OF GAME THEY'VE ALWAYS MADE. AN UNBROKEN MESS.

WHY THE FUCK DO YOU KEEP GIVING THEM A PASS.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

"You kept playing it... All 2.5 of you"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

Gonna contact Bethesda to shill for them next year. Could use the money.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 9, 2019)

"WOOOOO!!! Keep jerking yourself off Todd we love it!!!!"


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

This crowd are a bunch of dumbasses and Bethesda acting like even when we're wrong....we're RIGHT!!


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 9, 2019)

The crowd sounds so excited. 

True dedicated fans right there.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2019)

**Dev on stage: Play Blades*

*^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in audience: Yes, Sir!**

I personally know whores with more self-respect.


----------



## Karma (Jun 9, 2019)

The crowd is fucking cancer.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

"You can cross save between two separate handhelds" wait what?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2019)

This conference looks faker than Devolver Digital's. Am I being fucked?


----------



## Atlas (Jun 9, 2019)

WOAH NPCS, HOW REVOLUTIONARY!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

I also am suspecting that Bethesda is using audio to fake those cheers


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2019)

Just got here. What's the haps so far?


----------



## Atlas (Jun 9, 2019)

Npcs in the crowd, too. Kappa


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2019)

WHY

ARE

YOU 

CHEERING

FOR 

BASIC 

FEATURES.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

Fucking idiots. I wish I could dislike the stream a thousand times


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

>Crowd cheers DLC
>Same crowd cheers for free trial


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> WHY
> 
> ARE
> 
> ...



Because we now live in an age where said features are no longer mandatory. 

Or they're plants.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2019)

It's Vega from Doom. No wonder it's the first good acting I've heard so far.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2019)

Microsoft needs to get their next console out first.  They at least need that advantage.  They got trounced during the current generation!


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2019)

We Fortnite?


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 9, 2019)

>Fallout Battle Royale.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 9, 2019)

Battle Royale


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 9, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I also am suspecting that Bethesda is using audio to fake those cheers



Nah it's more likely people there are just not the internet ragers that think they're a larger population than what they are.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Nah it's more likely people there are just not the internet ragers that think they're a larger population than what they are.



then I guess the practices will continue 

oh well Bethesda is the WWE of gaming


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

When in doubt. Battle Royale.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2019)

BR in 76?

If it stood for Brazilians, It'd actually mean something.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2019)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2019)

GIMME THAT SHIT


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2019)

Oh, hey, it's Todd!



Nemesis said:


> Nah it's more likely people there are just not the internet ragers that think they're a larger population than what they are.



Nemesis dabbing on the whole thread is more interesting than what I've seen so far.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2019)

HARRO SURVIVAR HORROR GUY


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 9, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> then I guess the practices will continue
> 
> oh well Bethesda is the WWE of gaming



Don't be silly.

That's Konami!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

Todd thanked us for believing him. This shit's too meta for me.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2019)

Now they're cheering for a nip saying hello in Japanese.

You cannot make this shit up.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Oh, hey, it's Todd!
> 
> 
> 
> Nemesis dabbing on the whole thread is more interesting than what I've seen so far.


He's a Bethesda fanboy get him


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

Someone give Mikami a backbelt. He's about to carry the conference.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Don't be silly.
> 
> That's Konami!


Konami is obviously TNA


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2019)

CUTE DIRECTOR CHAN.

FUCK IT. I'LL JOIN THE CHILLS. YOU GO, CUTIE.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

Kawaii Engrish

fuck, they got me.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 9, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Konami is obviously TNA



We're insulting TNA now. They at least got some respect back as impact.

This dev sounds Osakan.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> We're insulting TNA now. They at least got some respect back as impact.
> 
> This dev sounds Osakan.



If you call being on a channel nobody knows about respectful then


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2019)

Huh. Her English is pretty decent actually.
Still, I really wish they would just do interpreters for every foreigner. I always get 2nd hand anxiety from this stuff.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 9, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> If you call being on a channel nobody knows about respectful then



I mean getting rid of hogan before going out of business as respectful. I mean they could be ROH


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2019)

A city filled with Asians.

It's a horror game, alright.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Huh. Her English is pretty decent actually.
> Still, I really wish they would just do interpreters for every foreigner. I always get 2nd hand anxiety from this stuff.


Eh she's fine. She's cute and her Engrish is adorable.


Now if it was us speaking Japanese, she'd have torn us apart


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 9, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Huh. Her English is pretty decent actually.
> Still, I really wish they would just do interpreters for every foreigner. I always get 2nd hand anxiety from this stuff.



It's actually pretty good, Japanese learning English is one of the hardest language transitions.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> I mean getting rid of hogan before going out of business as respectful. I mean they could be ROH



ROH at least works with a legit company like NJPW 


also what the hell is this game?


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 9, 2019)

Ghostwire looks okay actually. 

For a render trailer, I mean.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2019)

Top notch direction. That was fucking cool.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2019)

I don't know what Ghostwire is.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

"I make my own Yarn"


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 9, 2019)

Ghostwire looked like they want to show Kojima how to make a bizarre game without being bland.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

"But you could go there, and it was wild."

Lady, you could do that shit since Super Mario 64 .


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 9, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> ROH at least works with a legit company like NJPW
> 
> 
> also what the hell is this game?



Works with

Or get's bitched on?



GrizzlyClaws said:


> Ghostwire looked like they want to show Kojima how to make a bizarre game without being bland.



Koji won't care, he's been phoning it in since he completed MGS3


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2019)

Elder Scrolls game where you play as a dragon.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

Nobody:
Absolutely no one: 
Guy in crowd: waaaaaawrhfjicfjmoifsdioahnacvauiosghisdeafsdafsdfxcsdca


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Works with
> 
> Or get's bitched on?
> 
> ...



True I just realized ROH hired Enzo and Ass.

I take back my comments


----------



## Karma (Jun 9, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I don't know what Ghostwire is.


Maybe it's one of those new strand games I've been hearing about.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 9, 2019)

Honestly ESO is a good game. Rocky start but they got it pulled together


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2019)

*Playing Elder Scrolls saved my life. I know live a fulfilling life in front of my screen whacking a dragon until the game crashes and I cry myself to sleep.
*
Thanks for the video, Bethesda. I'm going to burn my video game collection and do something productive with my life so I can be everything but anyone in that video.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Nobody:
> Absolutely no one:
> Guy in crowd: waaaaaawrhfjicfjmoifsdioahnacvauiosghisdeafsdafsdfxcsdca



I feel like that dude lost a bet....


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I don't know what Ghostwire is.



Of course that the only interesting game only has a minimal CGI trailer. Expect real shitty marketing from now on.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

Karma said:


> Maybe it's one of those new strand games I've been hearing about.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 9, 2019)

I take it back, this dragon is having fire breath without his Thuum. No buys


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2019)

"YEEAAAH" lad from this year vs screamer chick from last year

Who would win?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

Maybe  Bethesda should go into animation studio seeing as that's the only thing they can do without any bugs at this point .


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 9, 2019)

Also no Dragonborne means that Dragon should rise up by itself since no soul absorbtion.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 9, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Maybe  Bethesda should go into animation studio seeing as that's the only thing they can do without any bugs at this point .



ESO isn't Bethesda.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2019)

That a sequel or an EP?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> ESO isn't Bethesda.




Is it  Zinemax?


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 9, 2019)

Shirker said:


> That a sequel or an EP?



It's an Expansion Pack for ESO


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

*YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHAHHAHAHUIJHIOAJSIAJAJSAWAGHOOOOOOOOOOOOO *


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2019)

Dude.

They were paid real money. No way they're stressing out their pipes over chump change. This cheer is fake as all shit.


----------



## Karma (Jun 9, 2019)

These Banshees r really getting on my nerves. Let the dude speak ffs


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2019)

Honestly this crowd is silly and a little disruptive but... I'll take this over the awkward silence and pity laughs of some other conferences I've seen. It's bootlicking sure, but it makes it a little easier to watch.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 9, 2019)

Yes Bethesda, please ruin another series.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 9, 2019)

If they continue screaming after this.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 9, 2019)

They do.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Honestly this crowd is silly and a little disruptive but... I'll take this over the awkward silence and pity laughs of some other conferences I've seen. Makes it a little easier to watch.


I don't know man. I can't tolerate fake crowds either.  This shit feels like most of the company's employees are in the crowd .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

Fuck off Zinemax studios


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 9, 2019)

Is this fucking Johnny Test?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2019)

**New Commander Keen*

*It's mobileshit*
*
Mikami, chocker cutie. Please, come back.


----------



## Karma (Jun 9, 2019)

Isnt this Keen kid related to Doomguy and Blazkowicz?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

Buskuv said:


> Yes Bethesda, please ruin another series.



Yo this is actually a pre-existing IP.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2019)

This seems like a video game you see in movies where kids are playing video games but the director doesn't know how they look or work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> chocker cutie


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 9, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Isn't it Bethesda Softworks?
> 
> Or is that just Zinemax?




There's Zenimax Media which owns it all.

Under them you have Bethesda Softworks, Zenimax online, Id, and few others.

Zenimax online does ESO,  Id does Doom (obviously)

Under Bethesda Softworks is Bethesda game studios where Fallout, Elder scrolls main series and the new game is made.

Due to the nature of how business is done the reason why I don't jump in on the Todd hate is because when you're 3 layers down in subsidieries you're simply put a nobody in decision making with businesses.  Zenimax media is the one deciding when shit is being released (which is usually too early)


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2019)

WOOOOO MOBILE GAME BRO THAT'S HELLA AWESOME DUDE ALL US HARDCORE GAMERS LOVE THIS DRAGON SHIT BRO THAT'S WHY WE'RE CHEERING, CHECK IT OUT BRO AND BUY THE LOOT BOXES FOR HELLA EPIC LOOT BRO. BUY CARDS, BRO. GET LAID. BITCHES LOVE THAT SHIT YEEEAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> There's Zenimax Media which owns it all.
> 
> Under them you have Bethesda Softworks, Zenimax online, Id, and few others.
> 
> ...


Thanks I guess I was throwing shade at the wrong studio 

time to bash Zenimax CEO then


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2019)

Okay, I gave up on this fucking pointless conference. Just give us Doom.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 9, 2019)

wtf is up with that Dr Manhatten knock off


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

I wanted to get Wolfenstein but it never went on sale


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 9, 2019)

Wait I thought Youngblood was already out


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2019)

*
Pöpcørn! Awesome!*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2019)

KILLING NOTSIES!

HELLO, FELLOW KIDS!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

they scissor


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 9, 2019)

Really I thought this was already out.  They were talking about youngblood last 2 E3s


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2019)

I like that these trailers are incorporating more Mickey Mousing in them.

Random observation I know, but I'm a little bored. The twin protags in this new Wolf game are cute I guess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2019)

This friend sounds like Swedish chef if he was an emotionless robot.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2019)

Is that Key from Key and Peele?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## blakstealth (Jun 9, 2019)

just watched the MS conference. man, they showed a lot of good games. Excited for Xbox Scarlett, and Keanu coming out was amazing. I"m still hot off John Wick 3.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

That stache doe


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

Deathloop reminds me of Wet


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2019)

I don't know what DeathLoop is.

I like the grindhouse, Blackspoitation flair, tho.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2019)

They said tha F word


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2019)

EXCUSE MY FRENCH! XD


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

I just get the feeling the french guy with the stache is about to tie a girl from the audience into a train track


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

The guy with the cane already sold you to a Middle Eastern Oil billionaire Sheikh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

You were pioneers. Now your engine sucks dick


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2019)

AS SOMEONE FROM LGBT, I FINALLY FEEL ACCEPTED BY PLAYING THESE GAMES.

Bitch, you're playing make believe in your computer screen. This is not how acceptance works. You are dodging the issue.

STOP TURNING THESE PEOPLE INTO BROKEN MESSES WITH YOUR BROKEN GAMES, BETHESDA.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

>gamestreaming


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 9, 2019)

Gamestreaming is the future.  Accept it.

If you're not holding super fast fibre by now you're behind the tech.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

Bethesda confirmed worst of show this year


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2019)

This seems like improvements on current tech rather than new tech....
Also, they aren't explaining how it works all that well.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Gamestreaming is the future.  Accept it.
> 
> If you're not holding super fast fibre by now you're behind the tech.



Aight I'll tag my shithole country's ISP so you can convince them


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2019)

A *HUGE *DEVELOPMENT IN VIDEO GAME TECHOLOGY.

STREAMING!
*
*CROWD BELLOWS TO EXHAUSTION WHILE PISSING AND SHITTING THEMSELVES**


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

what a phony as hell gameplay.

This damn show's been as fake as wrestling


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2019)

Okay, motherfuckers. Now we're talking.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

here we go


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2019)

I misinterpreted streaming. I thought they meant broadcasting.

Turns out it's that 10 yrs too early stuff people are trying to meme into existence again.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2019)

Chills.

They better show more.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

DOOM!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

I want to see Doom's Heaven


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2019)

NOW the cheers are anemic? Are you fucking kidding me?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2019)

That was some Super Mario shit. Fucking awesome.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I want to see Doom's Heaven



Same



Deathbringerpt said:


> NOW the cheers are anemic? Are you fucking kidding me?



They're tuckered out, man.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

Do we get to go to Japan in Doom is the real question


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

fucc me


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Same
> 
> 
> 
> They're tuckered out, man.



These ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) got paid, they have a job to do. They can collapse later.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2019)

**Finally show gameplay of a genuinely good game*

*Use controller*

*


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2019)

Neat.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

November 22nd


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

OH SHIT THAT HELMET!!


----------



## Karma (Jun 9, 2019)

Nylon Helmet incoming.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 9, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Do we get to go to Japan in Doom is the real question


 
You get to rescue Nakamua (the dev from earlier not Shinsuke)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2019)

>Shao Kahn

Okay, fine.


----------



## Karma (Jun 9, 2019)

Announce Doomguy for Smash already


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> You get to rescue Nakamua (the dev from earlier not Shinsuke)


Guess even Doom Slayer can't defeat the Demon known as Vince Mcmahon


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 9, 2019)

Id after Doom Eternal you better make a true sequel to the original quake!  (Has been living in denial about a true sequel since quake 2)


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 9, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Guess even Doom Slayer can't defeat the Demon known as Vince Mcmahon



He tried, but the triple H shovel second to last boss was too strong.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2019)

Those Super Mario ass platforming sections, that MK ass announcer in multiplayer mode. I just see a bunch of love for vidya in Doom Eternal.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 9, 2019)

Kenny Omega still there at the panel.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 9, 2019)

Doom Eternal waas good.

Curious about Ghostwire.

Rest was trash.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2019)

What's with Bethesda and Helmets? Who the hell even wants that?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> He tried, but the triple H shovel second to last boss was too strong.


Damn you op'd shovel 

You probably learned from broom senpai


----------



## Karma (Jun 9, 2019)

>No Banjo announcement from Microsoft
>No Doomguy announcement from Bethesda

Does this raise the chances of Ubisoft or Squere rep being in Smash?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2019)

Kinda interested in finding out what the hell that Tokyo Ghost Sessions game was.

Yes, full disclosure it's because of the director, sue me. Still, the trailer was directed well enough to at least perk my ears up a bit.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2019)

Anyway: The sentence "At Bethesda we -like you- like mobile games" sealed this conference as the borderline parody garbage it is. 1 hour of pointless self fellating drivel devoting 5 minutes of no gameplay to the only 2 genuinely interesting games they had and by the time Doom came in, we were crying, tired and confused. begging Todd for mercy.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Kinda interested in finding out what the hell that Tokyo Ghost Sessions game was.
> 
> Yes, full disclosure it's because of the director, sue me. Still, the trailer was directed well enough to at least perk my ears up a bit.



Funny story, that chick worked in Vanquish and Mikami took her when he left for Tango to groom her as a director and this is the game.

If I knew she was such an awkward cutie, I'd have paid more attention.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

*Bethesda*: They showed... Stuff? Honestly I doubt anyone really cares about Fallout anymore. And Elder Scrolls needs its own show, cuz anyone that's not interested in that will just fall asleep. The mobishit was shit. The weird fan/dev reel was insulting to the max. Deathloop and Ghost whatever were okay/decent CGI trailers. Doom carried the conference.

*Grade: C*


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2019)

Oh right, DeathLoop. Interested in that as well.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

Devolver Digital in 5 minutes


----------



## Karma (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## Nemesis (Jun 9, 2019)

So guys prediction time.  On scale of 1-10 how cringeworthy will ubisoft be tomorrow?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2019)

Also, no Evil Within 3.´

FUCKING.

LAME.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2019)

>Blackereef
Heh.



Nemesis said:


> So guys prediction time.  On scale of 1-10 how cringeworthy will ubisoft be tomorrow?



If they show another Ass game, I'm gonna shit.

EDIT*

Or Just Dance


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> So guys prediction time.  On scale of 1-10 how cringeworthy will ubisoft be tomorrow?



We are not ready for Watch Dogs 3.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

Devolver Bootleg looks good


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

Carrion


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

Been waiting for this. Release date please.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 9, 2019)

Supposedly she did a lot of Bayonetta art work.  If so she'd extremely talented.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

The Messenger DLC

EDIT: It's a free expansion

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

My friend Pedro was a game within a game


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2019)

I like these weird fuckers.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 9, 2019)

Samuel L Jackson is no Shaft.  He's Nick Fury!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

lel I love this skit


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

The best Terminator movie since the 2nd 

this skit deserves Oscars


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

This conference gives me life after the shitty Bethesda con where the audience was  ass kissing


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

Lel this Pre pre show was going too long


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

This game is really god damn weird.  Devolver y u on acid?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

The Dino Crisis we deserve


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> The Dino Crisis we deserve


dammit man


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

have a ladders match guys.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

oh look throwing a rock at a snake, truly innovating


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

The Crab dance will be the new hit of the summer


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 9, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> The Dino Crisis we deserve



Capcom should remake the original dino crisis as a stand alone game and have someone work on RE3 remake in the RE engine.  Not sure as a $30 stand alone or $20 expansion for RE2 since RE3 is about same length as just one of the 4 RE2 campaigns


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 9, 2019)

Kenny needs to one wing angel half the people at E3

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

Ape out looks fun


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Capcom should remake the original dino crisis as a stand alone game and have someone work on RE3 remake in the RE engine.  Not sure as a $30 stand alone or $20 expansion for RE2 since RE3 is about same length as just one of the 4 RE2 campaigns



I want both in the RE engine tho.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

Harambe's Revenge game looks awesome. Plus it honors the great Harambe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 9, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I want both in the RE engine tho.



I agree, no rule why 2 sets of devs can't use the engine.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

So now there's a music video for Digital Devolver's preshow


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

Now a waffle and a can are having a wrestling match


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

Oh damn Tucan Sam vs Rooster now is going down


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 9, 2019)

2 player Catherine?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 10, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Have you played Dino Crisis 3? Fuck that noise. Series needs a soft reboot starting with a remake of the first game.



YES that terrible space dinos game lmao


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2019)

Does anyone else think that the Bethesda conference had a bunch of plants for applause? The front row was the only one that got up clapping.

I'm catching up now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

Naruto said:


> Does anyone else think that the Bethesda conference had a bunch of plants for applause?



It was a recurring meme here when the conference was airing.


----------



## Vault (Jun 10, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> It was a recurring meme here when the conference was airing.


Who cheers for fallout 76?


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2019)

Yeah, I thought so. Time to watch Microsoft's conference.

Bethesda's was pretty flaccid, IMO. Some DOOM Eternal footage, which is nice and all but we already knew it was coming (and to be honest my fears that the blade is overused in melee executions were more or less confirmed).

Ghostwire Tokyo looks interesting conceptually but we have no fucking idea what kind of GAME it is, hard to be excited with just a cinematic. Then there was footage for Youngblood which looked pretty alright, but again that was already on my wishlist.

I think there was something new from Arkane? Deathloop? I actually think Dishonored is a little overrated so I'm only mildly curious about this.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2019)

New Ori looks sick, not gonna lie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

Ubisoft will spam their new GaaS approach and Square are literal idiots, so I am betting on Nintendo having the best show this year.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 10, 2019)

Nintendo will bore everyone to death again by showing a half assed monotone 50 minute long introduction to every single character in Smash or whatever.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

What does the Bethesda plant get?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> What does the Bethesda plant get?


earned


----------



## Skye (Jun 10, 2019)

I dont know how everyone here feels about E3 so far but.. I am dissapointed atm. I expected a much better presentation from Microsoft atleast. Ill always remember the memes though. Also that Bambi game.


----------



## Karma (Jun 10, 2019)

Today should be a good day.

Avengers and Beyound Good and Evil have a lot of potential.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2019)

Last of Bambi


----------



## Karma (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## The World (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2019)

I'm not gonna buy every game here, but I will be looking for reviews on all of them as they come out.




Spyro and Crash Team Racing are wishful thinking, but I'm pretty confident

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

Speaking of Bayo 3, gimme something Big N  

Some SMTV too


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2019)

Actually I forgot about SMTV. Gotta add that to my list.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2019)

Naruto said:


> I'm not gonna buy every game here, but I will be looking for reviews on all of them as they come out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats the site for this ?


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2019)

Check your reps, Inu


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

Keep your fancy sites, I use fkn notepad to keep track of the games I'm interested in. :gitgud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> What does the Bethesda plant get?



Paid.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

@Naruto


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2019)

Naruto said:


> Check your reps, Inu


 I thought it looked familiar, but I had hope you werent a dirty pirate


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Keep your fancy sites, I use fkn notepad to keep track of the games I'm interested in. :gitgud



I use google keep, but I thought it would be boring to post this:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The World (Jun 10, 2019)

What's the site?


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> I thought it looked familiar, but I had hope you werent a dirty pirate



I'm poor, so I sail the high seas for most things and pay for what I can 

I have zero shame for this, so don't even try it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

Naruto said:


> I use google keep, but I thought it would be boring to post this:



Can't wait for Dishwasher Detergent. Sounds hype.


----------



## The World (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## The World (Jun 10, 2019)

Naruto said:


> I'm poor, so I sail the high seas for most things and pay for what I can
> 
> I have zero shame for this, so don't even try it.


WHAT'S THE MF SITE?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2019)

The World said:


> WHAT'S THE MF SITE?


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2019)

Also, for what it's worth, just because I pirate...


*Spoiler*: _doesn't mean I don't buy_ 









*Spoiler*: _a LOT of fucking games_


----------



## The World (Jun 10, 2019)

Naruto said:


> Also, for what it's worth, just because I pirate...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _doesn't mean I don't buy_
> ...


Same. I've been pirating for the past 2 years but this year I have like 50 games on Steam now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> What does the Bethesda plant get?



I love all the angry, awkward replies from the socially inept people who don't like people being spontaneous. That was probably one of the few moments where the audience interacting with the speaker worked.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I love all the angry, awkward replies from the socially inept people who don't like people being spontaneous. That was probably one of the few moments where the audience interacting with the speaker worked.


yeah, it only worked cos it was Keanu. I hope this kinda behavior doesn't catch on


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> yeah, it only worked cos it was Keanu. I hope this kinda behavior doesn't catch on



But it does happen, my dude. In the form of autistic screeching and paid screams. Shit like this is actually neat.


----------



## Vault (Jun 10, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> But it does happen, my dude. In the form of autistic screeching and paid screams. Shit like this is actually neat.


It was such a genuine moment. Why are people getting worked up. Foh


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I love all the angry, awkward replies from the socially inept people who don't like people being spontaneous. That was probably one of the few moments where the audience interacting with the speaker worked.



It's Twitter. That degree of bitchmade is everywhere.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

PC gaming show starts in a few minutes. Not sure what they'll be offering tho.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2019)

I got the PC stream up, but I got no expectations.

Maybe the Navi reveal won't be shit?


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 10, 2019)

Low expectations.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2019)

Vampire Bloodlines 2 gameplay? Alright, I guess I will wait.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 10, 2019)

PC will good if it does one thing (which it won't do)

Reveal Half Life 3


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2019)

Day9


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

Borderlands 3 announced on something else other than Epic would be nice.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> But it does happen, my dude. In the form of autistic screeching and paid screams. Shit like this is actually neat.


I was meaning towards getting rewards from studios for actions like these. I'm fine with moderate crowd cheers and jeers

CD just loves giving away stuff


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2019)

The aesthetic has a huge Team Fortress vibe to it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

Ubisoft


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2019)

"We have one rule, you don't break the masquerade"

But...the masquerade is a bunch of rules


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2019)

Look at Brian Mitsoda unironically wearing fingerless gloves in 2019 while spazzing about Vampires. The man was born to make this game.

Game is not skipping out on hot babes judging from that trailer so the one fear I had isn't happening. Excitment rising.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2019)

Oh my god you're right, someone who isn't Dante wearing fingerless gloves


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2019)

I feel so bad for the hosts of the PC panel of E3 because it's always so small and niche, the audience so unenthused and games showcased either not new or indie titles that don't generate a lot of hype.

People primarily care about reveal trailers for major games, so this just feels a bit like a nothing sandwich.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

Naruto said:


> indie titles



This is why I'm tuning in tbh.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

Deus vult


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> This is why I'm tuning in tbh.



I like indie games but there's very little hype in them unless it's reviving a dead genre.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2019)

Lol, Day9 throwing some shade on GoT's final season


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2019)

*WHEN IS PC2 GETTING RELEASED?*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

Naruto said:


> I like indie games but there's very little hype in them unless it's reviving a dead genre.



I'd shit hype bricks if Salt and Sanctuary 2 gets announced. Just saiyan.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2019)

"I wanna ask about the fluidity"

>my stream crashes


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2019)

Just downloaded that blip blop app!!


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2019)

This ghost busters online thing doesn't look bad, too bad there's no long term life in niche products


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

Imagine willingly entering a haunted house.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Imagine willingly entering a haunted house.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Imagine willingly entering a haunted house.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2019)

Unexplored looks neat.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

>monitors
>samsung


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2019)

These fucking ads.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2019)

PC cringe show


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2019)

NEW KLEI GAME!!!


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2019)

Nice pants, lady.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2019)

Sequel to Mutant Year Zero? Seems early.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2019)

>post-post-apocalyptic future

For fuck's sake, I guess that was the logical progression.

The last decade has been depressive as fuck for settings.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

Year 234982390584905834958349086905869054 of me hoping to get a Ubiart Framework game.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Year 234982390584905834958349086905869054 of me hoping to get a Ubiart Framework game.



Child of Light?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

Naruto said:


> Child of Light?



or a new Rayman game. Or anything really.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2019)

I somehow haven't managed to play any of the modern Rayman games. They look great but I never bothered to get any


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

Naruto said:


> I somehow haven't managed to play any of the modern Rayman games. They look great but I never bothered to get any





They're good, especially when Origins came at a time when platformers (except Mario ofc) were scarce.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

>Shenmue 3


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> >Shenmue 3



*Shenmue is shit.*



_*Nobody liked that*_


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2019)

YOU GOT SOME GUTS COMING HERE.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2019)

Holy fuck this looks amazing.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2019)

Id rather they show Navi GPUs & pricing than this


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2019)

STRONG aesthetic on Songs of Conquest


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 10, 2019)

Songs of Conquest, gotta keep an eye on it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

>Epic ad


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2019)

Okay, I tuned out and now I'm looking at some chink spewing some inarticulate garbling, hyping himself over an Epic Games release.

I'm confused.


----------



## Vault (Jun 10, 2019)

That guy has such a thick accent. Even when speaking English he sounds like he is speaking Chinese. The fuck


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

>Cheering for an EGS announcement 

Bring back the Bethesda guy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

Wait. Shenmue 3 is exclusive to the EGS?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

what is this?


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2019)

Yo this shit looks rad.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2019)

Borderlands is the most overrated game series ever


dont @ me


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

This looks aight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Borderlands is the *most* overrated game series ever



Very debatable.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2019)

Naruto said:


> Very debatable.


ok maybe not most (in the last ~10 years ?  )

but it is overrated


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2019)

Probably a bit overrated, I suppose.

I enjoyed coop with my friends in BL2.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2019)

I feel like "co-op with friends" can make almost *any* game good

so I dont count that tbh


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2019)

There should be a "fair" rating.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

This too


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> I feel like "co-op with friends" can make almost *any* game *fun*



fixed


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

That battle UI

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2019)

Am I in the wrong stream now?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

Why are there cam girls on my screen?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2019)

BANNED


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## Disquiet (Jun 10, 2019)

I bet that's going to be a popular decision.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2019)

Wow. After all these fucking years they pull this. This is what happens when you have japanese developers who have absolutely no idea about the PC environment.

And fuck Epic up the asshole.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Why are there cam girls on my screen?



What did I miss?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2019)

Frankie was the best thing about PC game show 



also fuck EGS


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> What did I miss?



A game where you're snooping around people's cam sessions.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

ffs, there's a strong case not to bother with any kickstarter anymore.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 10, 2019)

Fuck this Epic shit.



This is basically bethesda's conference.

Microsoft :


Pc Gaming Show :


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2019)

YO, EPIC STREAMER BRAS.

CHECK THEM EMAILS FOR EPIC LOOT AND COME MEET US TO SHILL. I MEAN, CHILL. HELLA LIT XD


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 10, 2019)

What the hell ? Just Dance ?

Who cares ?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2019)

Oh God. They're dancing already.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 10, 2019)

Obligatory fuck EGS post.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

Why am I seeing thighs on my screen?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 10, 2019)

Where are the games ?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

Yagami1211 said:


> Where are the games ?



This is the pre-show.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 10, 2019)

Oh, I guess it's okay then.


----------



## Breadman (Jun 10, 2019)

Ubisoft? More like I Am Flaccid.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2019)

Shit hasn't started yet. This is the pre-show, right?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Shit hasn't started yet. This is the pre-show, right?



Yes. Actual conference starts in 30 minutes.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2019)

so far this has been one of the worst E3 Ive ever seen


y/n ?


----------



## Vault (Jun 10, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> so far this has been one of the worst E3 Ive ever seen
> 
> 
> y/n ?


Completely agree its been abysmal


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

What's this smash clone I'm seeing on-screen?


----------



## Vault (Jun 10, 2019)

Budget smash bros 

The fuck is going on honestly


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> so far this has been one of the worst E3 Ive ever seen
> 
> 
> y/n ?



My expectations were scrapping the floor this year since I knew most devs I follow just recently released their shit. There's no way we'd get decent reveals this year.

That said? This E3 had more personality than your average outting. Guess these joyless corporate assholes realized that putting devs in the forefront actually works. I got a fat slice of Doom Eternal pie which I still wanna talk about it and I got sidetracked with a new series from Tango instead of Evil Within 3. So I don't mind it so much.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 10, 2019)

Well, what do you know ? Assassin's Creed.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

Yagami1211 said:


> Well, what do you know ? Assassin's Creed.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

>It's just about to start

Nani?


----------



## Karma (Jun 10, 2019)

>cheering for Black Flag

Glad to see this audience has at least some taste


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 10, 2019)

Watch Dogs 3 ?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2019)

So it's Deep Silver's fault for Shenmue's exclusivity. Of course.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2019)

Oh, it started.

Watch Dogs 3?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 10, 2019)

Sassy Granny 2


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 10, 2019)

Hacking grandma.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 10, 2019)

If this doesn't have coop ...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2019)

A super weed/human trafficking farm that doubles as an illegal weapon stash with devil graffities on the wall.

I think they're supposed to be the bad guys.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

So you're Bagley?


----------



## Vault (Jun 10, 2019)

That naomie chick moving like John wick


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

This political commentary lol


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2019)

OI. 

WHAT'S ALL DIS THEN. YOS LOT ARE HANKERING FOR SOME MALLET, ARE YEH?! BLOW IT OUT YER ASS, CUNT. I'LL BEAT YEH JUST BEFORE I GO TO THE PUBBIE TO WATCH THE TELLIE.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2019)

haven't played any watch dogs, but this one looks cool.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

>You can recruit and play as anyone

So they recorded lines for every NPC in the game? That 400gb file size tho


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> >You can recruit and play as anyone
> 
> So they recorded lines for every NPC in the game? That 400gb file size tho



Can't wait for Grandma Ellen and Tyrone to have the same 30 lines of dialogue. Also, this is cringie as fuck.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 10, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> >You can recruit and play as anyone
> 
> So they recorded lines for every NPC in the game? That 400gb file size tho



With German, French, Spanish and Japanese dubs.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

My legion of call girls will take back London mate


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 10, 2019)

what everyone needs to play if they get the game


----------



## Karma (Jun 10, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> >You can recruit and play as anyone
> 
> So they recorded lines for every NPC in the game? That 400gb file size tho


Buzz words to fool the average idiot.

The NPCs in this will be as differtent as the ones in Skyrim.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2019)

oi, it's rob


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2019)

I'm feeling second hand embarassment. Damn, this is such a fucking cringefest.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2019)

Oh wow. Robb. Sunny started to crap out in the last season but try and carry this shit.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

>We did the right thing. We partnered with Ubisoft 

Oh honey


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

Game development satire. This might work. MIGHT.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 10, 2019)

Tv Series ? Muh games ?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

When's the dancing horseshit? I need a bathroom break.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 10, 2019)

This is terrible, right ?

Or is it just me ?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2019)

Yagami1211 said:


> This is terrible, right ?
> 
> Or is it just me ?



It's fucking embarassing is what it is.


----------



## Skye (Jun 10, 2019)

Watchdogs looks promising. I didn't play the others. London looks beautiful.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2019)

Why am I looking at Adventure Time but horribly animated?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 10, 2019)

Huh , what's this ?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

Frank Caslte looks pissed, and badly mo-capped.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

And also out sync


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2019)

> more doggos

thx John Wick


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2019)

LEME ASS CHU SUMTIN RICK


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 10, 2019)

Bring a dog to the stage to distract from our terrible conference.

Plus points for Frank Castle tho.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2019)

RUSSSOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2019)

> budget Keanu


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

"I love you"

Now everyone is gonna whore for a collector's edition.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2019)

I have no idea who this guy is. But he should pet the dog.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2019)

i hope that dog shits on the stage


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2019)

game sponsored by US army


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 10, 2019)

Who Cares : The Game !


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2019)

can always trust good ol Ubi to dial up the cringe


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2019)

Raise your arms, toots. Those aint wet noodles.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2019)

OUR BEITA WEEL BE LAIV ON SAPTEMBER FIF

SACRE BLEU


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 10, 2019)

Terminator ??????????????


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

>Will you survive your breakfast

wait... what?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2019)

man they really dickride Terminator considering the new film is gonna be trash, and so was the last one


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 10, 2019)

>mobile shit
Never mind


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

mobishit Division


----------



## Karma (Jun 10, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> man they really dickride Terminator considering the new film is gonna be trash, and so was the last one


Hes also rumored to be in MK11 as DLC


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2019)

**More Terminator**

We have to go back.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 10, 2019)

cringe overkill !


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## Karma (Jun 10, 2019)

Oh no


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2019)

kill it with fire !


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 10, 2019)

@Charlotte D. Kurisu 

Pee Time Break


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

Yagami1211 said:


> @Charlotte D. Kurisu
> 
> Pee Time Break



I already went tbh


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2019)

SEXPANDA !


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2019)

Just fucking kill me already.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2019)

I love how much respect is given to Just Dance. This is cool.


----------



## Vault (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2019)

Still coming out on Wii. so much hype


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2019)

Sony won


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> Still coming out on Wii. so much hype



Holy shit.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2019)

How many fucking people still have a Wii for Just Dance


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2019)

For Honor is still alive ??


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

>For Honor
>Still no turbans
>Not even kebabs 

Fuck off Ubisoft


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> For Honor is still alive ??



It's pretty big from what I remember.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 10, 2019)

Tom Clancy GaLore Collection


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

That was Rainbow Six? What a twist lol.


----------



## Vault (Jun 10, 2019)

Other than Asscreed what has ubi soft have now?

I don't remember E3 being this bad before  like wtf


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2019)

man things are bad when I *want* them to show a "new" copy-pasted AssCreed in another country instead of all this


----------



## Vault (Jun 10, 2019)

Those shills on the first roll  atleast they didn't try to disguise them :gitgud


----------



## Karma (Jun 10, 2019)

Rayman save us!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 10, 2019)

So much hype.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2019)

tbh Sony could have easily won just by showing some proper LoU 2 and Ghost of Tsushima *gameplay*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 10, 2019)

He's as bored as us


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2019)

another bad vidya movie


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 10, 2019)

I don't know who won E3, but I know who lost

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vault (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

What the fuck. Why is this lady so sad?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2019)

> Ubisoft PC sub service

but I dont even want to play your games for free


----------



## Vault (Jun 10, 2019)

Yagami1211 said:


> I don't know who won €3, but I know who lost


The gamers. I agree


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2019)

15$ A MONTH FOR UBI ONLY GAMES

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHAHHAAH


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2019)

they finally lost it


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 10, 2019)

Have fun playing you say ?
Now they're mocking the players.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

Have Ubisoft not heard of Game pass? Where did they get 15 bucks a month from?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

Ubisoft: Roller Champions 
Crowd: wahooooooooooyagoogogogoobulbublaaaaaaaa


----------



## Vault (Jun 10, 2019)

Look at this tool trying to almost force cheering


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2019)

when something hits _rock bottom_ .. Ubi are the ones that are already there, knocking from below


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

Good ol' pee v pee action. excite.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2019)

Ubisoft wanted to get in on the sports market without getting owned by 2k and EA


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 10, 2019)

Congratulation for another great show !


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 10, 2019)

Assassin's Creed ???


----------



## Karma (Jun 10, 2019)

>Splinter Cell
>Rayman
>Beyound Good and Evil

Something, please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 10, 2019)

Now color me surprised.

Gods & Monsters.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

FFS that looked interesting, but it sorely needed some gameplay.


----------



## Vault (Jun 10, 2019)

Yikes that was a waste of time


----------



## Karma (Jun 10, 2019)

That was it?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

Wait. It's over?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2019)

> gamer gurls PogChamp


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 10, 2019)

Huh, looks like I didn't miss much again


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 10, 2019)

>Absolutely nothing on Beyond Good and Evil


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2019)

Bethesda > Ubishit, because DOOM


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

GG Beyond Good and Evil fans. Looks like 2 is officially vaporware.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 10, 2019)

And people bitched at sony not turning up when they had less.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2019)

Well Watch Dogs has a cool gimmick but overall Ubisoft wanting money for that shit Uplay stream was dumb.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Bethesda > Ubishit, because DOOM


Don't forget waifu Ikumi as well


----------



## Blocky (Jun 10, 2019)

This E3 sucks so far imo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xebec (Jun 10, 2019)

Nintendo better deliver


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2019)

Malos said:


> Nintendo better deliver


BOWSER SAVE US


----------



## Blocky (Jun 10, 2019)

Banjo for smash pls


----------



## sworder (Jun 10, 2019)

awesome premise for a game, hopefully they deliver


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2019)

Square, this your chance


show Tifas titties + Avengers and you win


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

Need Platinum's Babylon Fall gameplay


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2019)

Just came back form work, gonna assume I didn't lose anything from the rest of Ubi-soft in the head. Anything on?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Anything on?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 10, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Just came back form work, gonna assume I didn't lose anything from the rest of Ubi-soft in the head. Anything on?



It's hardware stuff atm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

Currently dozing off to this


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2019)

Is Nintendo tomorrow?


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2019)

glad that gears 5 still has what looked like splitscreen.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2019)

Just saw the schedule. Okay, gonna rest tonight then. Too fucking tired.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

*Ubisoft*: They showed stuff, but none of it was for me. Gods and Monsters looked cool, but as always it's hard getting excited about a CGI trailer. Really, "lack of gameplay" has been the main theme for this E3.

*Grade: D-*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

Square leaks


----------



## Breadman (Jun 10, 2019)

I want Final Fantasy 6 remastered.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jun 10, 2019)

Why did they have to go and keep ff7 a two parter.

Part 2 in 2022


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 10, 2019)

BreadBoy said:


> I want Final Fantasy 6 remastered.



Didn't it already get one?  I mean 8 has been considered their red headed stepchild.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 10, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Didn't it already get one?  I mean 8 has been considered their red headed stepchild.




I mean if you think this is okay.


----------



## Breadman (Jun 10, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Didn't it already get one?  I mean 8 has been considered their red headed stepchild.



I mean something along the lines of what we're getting for 7. Or something in 15's style.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 10, 2019)

BreadBoy said:


> I mean something along the lines of what we're getting for 7. Or something in 15's style.



That's a remake not a remaster.  There are differences.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 10, 2019)

6 would look great remade with Octopath's look and engine. A lot of times going through that game made me so nostalgic and made me imagine just how great it'd look. 

And I really do hope that bit for the Mana Collection is true. I've been wanting that since it was announced. SD2 is a treasure of a game and its a crime that it hasn't been brought over officially yet.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2019)

avengers game soon


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 10, 2019)

Also, I liked 8. Dunno if I'd want a full blown remake though. Just you know, keeping the old pre rendered background style (updating them too of course) would tickle my fancy more than a modern 3d world with full camera control ever would.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

Square so incompetent they don't even have their own youtube stream

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2019)

Checked out the Ubi conference against better judgement. My takeaways.

+Brexit Simulator [Watch Dogs 3]: Play as NPCs? Dope as hell. It's like Sims 3 vs... I'unno any 3rd person shooter. I'm in. Plus, I'm a sucker for thick British accents, and this game has 'em coming out the arse.
+I'm not and have never been interested in Brawlhalla. That said, the inclusion of AT is pretty cool. Glad for them, and I hope this sets a precedent.
-UPlay+... uh oh. I heard about this on Twitter. Not gonna panic, but this is... concerning.

Everything else wasn't all that noteworthy.
Apparently I didn't miss Square, so let's see how this goes.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

Raw gameplay you fucks


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

Give me the QUEEEEEEN


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2019)

>2 Disks
That's... weird


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

let's mosey


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 10, 2019)

lol Let's mosey.  Going back to the FF7 endgame


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

Oh so there's a turn-based mechanic


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

>soon 

fuck off


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2019)

I like this guy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

LMAO the player is sooo fucking overpowered


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2019)

Lovin' this fuckin' music....


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2019)

Okay, I can get into this.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 10, 2019)

That had a lotta hp


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 10, 2019)

Get out of here with one winged angel.  I want Those chosen by the planet!


----------



## Breadman (Jun 10, 2019)

I don't even really care for FF7, but I wanna play this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> That had a lotta hp



I mean. Did we expect any different?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2019)

hmm at first I thought it was just a remake for cash grab but they really did change a bit and enhanced the graphics.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2019)

I'm sold.
The character switching is dope, and I like how ATB (or whatever) is implemented and balanced. I also really like the dialogue (so far) and voice acting. And again, the music we've heard is great.

My first FF game, it's lookin' like.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> enhanced the graphics.



They enhanced from PS1 graphics? You don't say.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

Overworld theme


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> They enhanced from PS1 graphics? You don't say.



I've seen some games that barely enhance the graphics though due to the amount of work that it takes


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

motorbike section


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 10, 2019)

IT's HAPPENING


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

*QUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN  *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

Dolphin kicking bitches since 1997


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2019)

lol, that reaction to Tifa and Sephiroth


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

I see that undershirt and high ass boots tho


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2019)

Life is strange was ok.  Not sure I'd get it .


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I've seen some games that barely enhance the graphics though due to the amount of work that it takes



Eh, you're right, but the graphics have been current gen since the 2nd trailer.
Developers are dishonest, but I don't think they would've blatantly lied about that. Especially a Jaanese dev.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 10, 2019)

Tifa looking good, if a wee bit less stacked than hoped for.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2019)

The Avengers game better not be mobile or else Square Enix can suck a dick


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Eh, you're right, but the graphics have been current gen since the 2nd trailer.
> Developers are dishonest, but I don't think they would've blatantly lied about that. Especially a Jaanese dev.



Nah I get it. I'm just weary of all developers but now I get the hype for the remake. It looked real nice, combat looks like it's not too exclusive to those who want to try it out.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

Octopath


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 10, 2019)

Crystal chronicals remaster.  Hmm ok that could a good distraction.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

You know everyone was shit when Square is winning E3.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2019)

toriyama found cash money on Minecraft type games


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> You know everyone was shit when Square is winning E3.



I didn't wanna say anything but... yeah.
Something about this one seems like they read their audience more than Ubi and Beth did.
There's still another 30 or so minutes though. Plenty of time to shit the bed.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2019)

so it's Harvest Moon x Minecraft? 

honestly doesn't seem too bad. I might check this Dragon quest out


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

Swotch


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

Isn't this already out tho?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

Even Square is doing the "we sleep with indies" bit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2019)

so Square Enix getting into a racing games huh?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2019)

Filler.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

What is Forza doing in the Square Enix zone?


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 10, 2019)

This racing game actually has me intrigued


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2019)

The aesthetic is pretty charming, I won't lie. I also like the pitstop thing.
Can't see myself fiending for it tho.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 10, 2019)

Shooter?


----------



## Breadman (Jun 10, 2019)

Save us Nintendo.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 10, 2019)

Lame kingdom hearts stuff


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2019)

>MMORPGs
I'm good.

Funny though, I have a friend that's following this series pretty close. He's probably excited about a new EP.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2019)

A little bored.
I can't follow any of this....


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 10, 2019)

Arg, who decided to have this thing on during the NBA finals?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

This is one long ass trailer for an expansion.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2019)

Dying light 2. Neato


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

Avengers


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2019)

"Who are you?!"


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2019)

I'm guessing Japan finally realizing a lot of their JRPG's and other games are successful in the west


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

I might check these tbh. They look like my shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

>mobishit 

f
f
s


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2019)

lol, the crowd's reaction to Brave Exvius.
"Awww..."


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

They're gonna Square the fuck out of the Avengers game aren't they? Maybe it'll come out in 2031 or something.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2019)

Pity applause



Jon Moxley said:


> I'm guessing Japan finally realizing a lot of their JRPG's and other games are successful in the west



local Japanese merchant discovers people buy things when you sell them.
"I had no idea" quoted a representative from Square Enix studios "All these years we could've been making money."


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

That looks too decent to be mobishit. Port to PC or Switch or something.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Pity applause
> 
> 
> 
> ...


for a country so advance in tech, they sure are slow in business


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

Jesus, I'd never even attempt to pronounce that name.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2019)

So what's the game about dude? Cinematics don't help sell your game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

I just watched trailers for 15 different shooter games in the last 2 days. Please no more.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2019)

oh it's a shooter, never mind


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 10, 2019)

Shooters,shooters everywhere.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

*Holifuccccc *the first episode alone is 2 discs.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> for a country so advance in tech, they sure are slow in business



The secluded nature of the Japanese are one of their better, yet sometimes endlessly frustrating qualities.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

Babylon Fall?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

Nah, it's that tokyo rpg factory game


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 10, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> *Holifuccccc *the first episode is 2 discs.


sound fucking awesome.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2019)

Shirker said:


> The secluded nature of the Japanese are one of their better, yet sometimes endlessly frustrating qualities.



I wish America was secluded 


but we're nosy as hell


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2019)

Okay, Onikani looks neat.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 10, 2019)

Yes my favorite of the PS FFs!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

Guess I finally have a reason to play FF8


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 10, 2019)

Avengers Assemble!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

And yet FF6 is left with chubby sprites


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I wish America was secluded
> 
> 
> but we're nosy as hell



Knock, knock
It's the US
"Open the company"
"Stop letting it be closed."


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

Cap looks weird


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2019)

Oh god Avengers


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

I see Abomination


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2019)

I hope it isn't a generic villain.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

Gameplay would be nice


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2019)

Oh boy the crowd wasn't into the idea of Crystal's version of Avengers


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 10, 2019)

It feels like this guy wants the Keanu treatement, but the crowd is just too woo'd out.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 10, 2019)

Lol they forgot about Hawkeye.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2019)

Shw gaem.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2019)

>Laura Bailey
Nice to hear her again. Ever since the Union stuff, she might as well not exist in the things I play.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2019)

IN b4 real Tony stark shows up


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 10, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Oh boy the crowd wasn't into the idea of Crystal's version of Avengers



Guess idiots were expecting a movie tie in.  I mean that would be the worst idea.  Plus also they'd never get the film actors to voice act, they'd cost far too much.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

This is exactly what I want from a game reveal.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2019)

boooo no gameplay


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 10, 2019)

Terragen?  Are they going to use some kind of inhuman?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Guess idiots were expecting a movie tie in.  I mean that would be the worst idea.  Plus also they'd never get the film actors to voice act, they'd cost far too much.




No I get you but usually people are always hesitant over  the idea at first. I'm sure it will grow on them.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Guess idiots were expecting a movie tie in.  I mean that would be the worst idea.  Plus also they'd never get the film actors to voice act, they'd cost far too much.



Imagine after years of suffering movie tie-in video games... expecting and wanting a movie tie-in video game.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 10, 2019)

All DLC additions Free.
No Lootboxes.
Continued support.

Now show the gameplay!


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2019)

"We're not going to fuck you"
crowd: "OOOHH GOD YES, GOD YES YEEESSSS!!!"

This is where we are now. 

EDIT*
Not an indictment of the crowd btw, just the situation.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2019)

I'm guessing PS will allow Spiderman to be in the game


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

Ant-man


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2019)

Shirker said:


> "We're not going to fuck you"
> crowd: "OOOHH GOD YES, GOD YES YEEESSSS!!!"
> 
> This is where we are now.
> ...


Well they are gonna get fucked if they don't have a PS


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 10, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Guess idiots were expecting a movie tie in.  I mean that would be the worst idea.  Plus also they'd never get the film actors to voice act, they'd cost far too much.


A movie tie in would have been terrible glad it it own thing.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 10, 2019)

Hank... Marvel... Hank McCoy in prebeast?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Hank... Marvel... Hank McCoy in prebeast?



Gonna go with Hank Pym


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 10, 2019)

No Mana collection?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2019)

smh pissed that there is no gameplay for Avengers. 




Square Enix at least give me Sleeping Dogs 2 or something


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2019)

That show was like a PPV.
Great opener, solid followup, got tired for about a half hour, then remembered what it was and gave us a good, while imperfect, finish.

Eh. I enjoyed it. FF7 may be day one for me. Onikani looks charming. I need to see more of Avengers, but I like that it has the video game VA equivalent of an all-star cast.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 10, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Gonna go with Hank Pym



Actually yeah that actually makes sense.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

*Square Enix:* They fulfilled what people expected of them. Except show actual gameplay for Avengers. Little disappointed about the lack Babylon Fall, but I expect a shadow release. This conference had the most real gameplay out of all the conferences so far, so it automatically wins pending Nintendo's direct tomorrow. 

*Grade: B+*


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 10, 2019)

Well, FF7 Remake stuff exceeded expectations.
Couple of other interesting things here and there, but it kinda wore me down.
No Mana Collection again is some bullshit too. 
I am looking froward to DQ11S


----------



## Karma (Jun 10, 2019)

Tfw Spiderman might be a playstation exclusive character


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2019)

Sony.... Spiderman....
...Sony... Spiderman....
...fuck.

If that ends up being the case and FF7 actually shapes up to be great... shit, looks like I'm getting at least 3 PS4 games next year.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2019)

No sleeping dogs 2, no avengers  gameplay. This show gets an  F from my side of the investment.


In actuality , They get a B cause even I was impressed with FF7 and I don't play that series.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Sony.... Spiderman....
> ...Sony... Spiderman....
> ...fuck.
> 
> If that ends up being the case and FF7 actually shapes up to be great... shit, looks like I'm getting at least 3 PS4 games next year.



Get it so we can game. Only I call dibs on Tony


----------



## Foxthefox1000 (Jun 10, 2019)

At least half of Ninty's line-up and major reveals haven't leaked yet.

They're the only company with a good enough barrier up to prevent leaks. Show is in 13:30 hours, so we'll see how it goes. Most will be asleep before they could even see leaks at this point; that's pretty smart of them to hold out this long.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

Even with the free stuff, the online GaaS model kills Avengers for me. Just can't have a one off experience anymore these days. At least with FFVII I can finish the first episode and never look back, and wait for the second episode.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Get it so we can game. Only I call dibs on Tony



Shirker Smash.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

Foxthefox1000 said:


> At least half of Ninty's line-up and major reveals haven't leaked yet.
> 
> They're the only company with a good enough barrier up to prevent leaks. Show is in 13:30 hours, so we'll see how it goes. Most will be asleep before they could even see leaks at this point; that's pretty smart of them to hold out this long.



There's a reason for that


Context: they're this year's leaker. But Big Nin dun' play


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Shirker Smash.



Be more like the Hulk from Endgame


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> There's a reason for that
> 
> 
> Context: they're this year's leaker. But Big Nin dun' play



>They have my full name and everything


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Be more like the Hulk from Endgame




*Spoiler*: _Endgame spoilers_ 



Shirker take selfies and offer tacos to ants.


----------



## Karma (Jun 10, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Even with the free stuff, the online GaaS model kills Avengers for me. Just can't have a one off experience anymore these days. At least with FFVII I can finish the first episode and never look back, and wait for the second episode.


I'm disappointed that well never get a single player focused Avengers game but from the bit I saw in the trailer it seems like their going for an Agents of Mayhem type thing.

They make the characters for multiple player then build levels and a story around that for a single player experience.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

*Spoiler*: _Endgame spoilers_ 




Tony is too alive for my liking


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2019)

Shirker said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Shirker take selfies and offer tacos to ants.




I'll be comic Tony where I"m drunk all the time and hate self


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2019)

Shirker said:


> >They have my full name and everything



That said. Meh.
I don't hate leakers or anything, but got no love loss for them when their shit gets pushed in.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I'll be comic Tony where I"m drunk all the time and hate self



With that username I'm surprised you don't already do that IRL.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> *Spoiler*: _Endgame spoilers_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _endgame spoilers_ 



Too soon!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> With that username I'm surprised you don't already do that IRL.


Funny enough I'm more straight edge like Punk.

No alcohol at all


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

Shirker said:


> *Spoiler*: _endgame spoilers_
> 
> 
> 
> Too soon!




*Spoiler*: _endgame spoilers_ 




I'm dead 3000 :gitgud


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Funny enough I'm more straight edge like Punk.
> 
> No alcohol at all



So you support Dean.... completely sober?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> So you support Dean.... completely sober?



Ouch man. Just ouch 

You've become as bad as 2003 HHH


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> So you support Dean.... completely sober?


Also Dean Ambrose is gone, he's back to being Jon Moxley


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2019)

Rewatching again, and I am so okay with Tifa's thigh highs. The undershirt is bugging me still tho.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2019)

Shirker said:


> >They have my full name and everything


Them Nintendo ninjas man. They don't fucking joke. 

So how's this year E3 shaping up? And I see Square found the source code for FF8. Into the Switch that remake goes with the other FF ports.

Now give me FF6 square.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 11, 2019)

March 2020 - ff7r I
April 2020 - Cyberpunk
May 2020 - Avengers


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 11, 2019)

so either Cyberpunk or FF7R is best game of E3


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 11, 2019)

That is pretty lame. How bout adding Epic to the thread title?

-----

Nintendo Direct is kinda early . . . might miss it. Here's hoping for a good look at Astral Chain, Demon Ex Machina and Rune Factory 5.

Crossing my fingers for whatever Monolith Soft is working on too. From a recent Takahashi interview, it definitely sounds like he's doing another Xenoblade 

And of course, hope of hopes for my girl Mythra in Smash.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 11, 2019)

Nintendo need to show Bayo 3 in full *and* announce a soon-ish release date for MPTrilogy if they want to snatch best conference away from bb gurl Tifa 

some SMTV too


they can still drop a bomb with next Smash DLC char too


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 11, 2019)

That awkward feeling when Square Enix has the best press conference.


----------



## Skye (Jun 11, 2019)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> That awkward feeling when Square Enix has the best press conference.



Heck yea! That was awesome. Tifa looks amazing! So happy with how the game looks so far. Also that FF8 remaster. ​


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2019)

oh. 



Shiba D. Inu said:


>



lmao



GrizzlyClaws said:


> That awkward feeling when Square Enix has the best press conference.



Worse when they won with a 15 year vaporware.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2019)

*ARE YA READY to be disappointed KIDS?*

Gief metroid footage, please.

*I CANT HEAAAAR YOOOOOU*

FIRE EMBLEM I GUESS

*OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH-*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2019)

Fuck Epic and fuck Deep Silver. This is some bullshit. Just line up some pockets and get exclusive ownership. I have no idea how this is so easily done.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2019)

Oh wow, they change the distribution method and deny refunds?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2019)

So I missed Square Enix conference and it was actually not half bad? I'm halfway impressed that they remastered Final Fantasy 8 considering they burned the source code.

Avengers looks bland as hell and I don't know why would anyone regress to Avengers 1 after Endgame when this game is obviously MCU: The Game

But Final Fantasy 7 actually looks like a game now and not a shitty edited cutscene. The character switch option means they're actually trying to make this interesting unlike 15 and Tifa's rendition is pretty fire. Them titties be legit.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2019)

I will play the remake in 10 years when they port it to PC

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2019)

Naruto said:


> *ARE YA READY to be disappointed KIDS?*
> 
> Gief metroid footage, please.
> 
> ...



Give me PROPER Bayonetta 3 footage and Nintendo'll automatically win. Besides Doom Eternal and FF7, this has been a "ISN'T OUR CINE3MATICS TE3AM AWE3SOME" fest. Cyberpunk's development hell has to hold ground considering they've shown us fuck all and tried to shade it with Keanu.

Worst part is that it pretty much worked.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2019)

Naruto said:


> I will play the remake in 10 years when they port it to PC



In 10 years we'll get the final episode on the PS6.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2019)

metroid prime trilogy pleasu


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 11, 2019)

Naruto said:


> *ARE YA READY to be disappointed KIDS?*
> 
> Gief metroid footage, please.
> 
> ...



3DS's funerals at the local coffee shop.
Project X Zone 3 & Ace Attorney for Switch.
Metroid Federation 2.
Same old same old 2d Mario game, except now you can use a toilet broom or some shit.
Dragon Ball Fusions 2
A Boy and his Blob Remake.
Chrono Trigger mobile remake.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2019)

Yagami1211 said:


> 3DS's funerals at the local coffee shop.
> Project X Zone 3 & Ace Attorney for Switch.
> Metroid Federation 2.
> Same old same old 2d Mario game, except now you can use a toilet broom or some shit.
> ...



Stop leaking, bro. You'll get sued and this place is going down with you.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 11, 2019)

Miraculous Switch Update.
Message System and you can now ADD PEOPLE as friends ( Via the Android App )


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> metroid prime trilogy pleasu



If they add pro controller support I'm in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2019)

Oooof that Shenmue bit is bullshit.


----------



## Kinjin (Jun 11, 2019)

Nintendo will save E3.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 11, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Bowser will save E3.


*


----------



## Kinjin (Jun 11, 2019)

Keep dem optimistics coming. 

Scary to think that Nintendo can win this year's E3 by flexing 30% of their power.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2019)

I will unironically miss Reggie and his awkward demeanor.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2019)

Naruto said:


> I will unironically miss Reggie and his awkward demeanor.



It's okay. Daddy Doug Bowser is here.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2019)

So who's winning E3 for you so far? Doom Eternal carried the show as far as I'm concerned and Id was actually modest in showing gameplay so ironically Bethesda's winning even though it was a fucking test of endurance to put up with that shit.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So who's winning E3 for you so far? Doom Eternal carried the show as far as I'm concerned and Id was actually modest in showing gameplay so ironically Bethesda's winning even though it was a fucking test of endurance to put up with that shit.



I haven't really been excited about anything, to be brutally honest.

New footage for some of the games I've been expecting is all fine and well, but it's reveals that win E3 in my opinion.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 11, 2019)

Crossing my fingers she'll get through today!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2019)

Less than 5 minutes.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So who's winning E3 for you so far? Doom Eternal carried the show as far as I'm concerned and Id was actually modest in showing gameplay so ironically Bethesda's winning even though it was a fucking test of endurance to put up with that shit.



Doom and FFVIIRemake. Only good AAA games with real gameplay shown.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2019)

We on.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2019)

Smash.

Here we go, bois.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2019)

I can't hear shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2019)

Smashuuuuu


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2019)

DQXI protag.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2019)

Did anyone want to play as this guy?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2019)

the leaks were true


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2019)

Steve better not be true ffs.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2019)

More swords


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2019)

old protags


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2019)

He has an MP meter. what?


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2019)

I guess I'm happy for Dragon Quest fans.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2019)

That's a cool final smash tho


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 11, 2019)

Sakurai finally got the last classic landmark Japanese videogame franchise. His Smash Infinity Gauntlet is now complete


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2019)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Sakurai finally got the last classic landmark Japanese videogame franchise. His Smash Infinity Gauntlet is now complete



That's not a Resident Evil rep tho


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2019)

Bring back Reggie.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2019)

>the slam
>the suction shot
>the burst


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2019)

Shit, started already? What did I miss? Smash stuff?


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2019)

Local coop!

That's fun


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Shit, started already? What did I miss? Smash stuff?



Dragon Quest protags in one char slot for Smash


----------



## Kinjin (Jun 11, 2019)

Safe to say Nintendo won


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 11, 2019)

Gooigi 


Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> That's not a Resident Evil rep tho



Meant more from the Nes/Snes era


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Dragon Quest protags in one char slot for Smash



Oh.

Don't care. Makes sense though. Dragon Quest is vidya hallmark at this point.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2019)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Meant more from the Nes/Snes era



Still missing a RE rep dammit


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2019)

SO LONG, GAY BOWSER. SHOW SOME GAMES.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2019)

Give us Bayo footage


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2019)

What the fuck, is this Dark Crystal?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2019)

>Showing gameplay

That's not how you do E3 baka Nintendo


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2019)

Holy shit, it is. Oh my god.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2019)

Why the hell are they showing Dark Crystal


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2019)

Link's Awakening


----------



## Etherborn (Jun 11, 2019)

Sword characters for the win.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2019)

Oh. Look at that, little tie in game. Neat.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2019)

The music


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2019)

This looks so fucking cute.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2019)

I was already gonna buy any top down Zelda lol, but more footage is nice I guess.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2019)

IT'S A SOULLESS REMAKE BECAUSE THE ONLY PEOPLE WHO WILL BUY IT ARE SOULLESS SHEEP.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2019)

Out in time for my birthday


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2019)

custom dungeons?


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2019)

What the fuck is this.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2019)

A mana game. Looks okay.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 11, 2019)

Closest we'll get to a Zelda Maker for now


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2019)

I missed the first few minutes, but they showed off the new smash dlc character?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2019)

Nani is this?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2019)

IT'S THE MASTERFUL SWORD FOR THE EXTRA ANIMU ZELDA SQUARE ENIX GAME. IN A UGUU NEAR YOU.


----------



## Kinjin (Jun 11, 2019)

We're stomping the comp 

CHADtendo fans keep winning.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2019)

Witcher 3 on Switch?

Oh my fucking god is it gonna run at 10 fps?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2019)

Witcher 3 on Switch


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2019)

Fiyah Emburem time.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2019)

That 15fps gonna be glorious?


----------



## Kinjin (Jun 11, 2019)

HOLY SHIT

WITCHER


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 11, 2019)

The Mana Collection! Nice! Remake aint too hot, but cool


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2019)

Faia embremu


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2019)

YEH DAFT CUNT, KURWA. IN SWITCHER 3, WE CAN SCREW TRISS AND CUCK YENNEFER.

ON THE GO.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2019)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH FIYA EMBUREEEEM

IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII DONT KNOW THE LYYYYYYYYYYRIIIICSS


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2019)

The dragon loli is back.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2019)

three houses looks cool


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2019)

>no gameplay

guess it still looks rough


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2019)

I hear resident ebul


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2019)

"shit, this house looks haunted"

"time to play some fucking video games"


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2019)

This is a believable situation in which I can definitely relate.

LET'S ALL PLAY THIS SINGLE PLAYER GAME INSIDE AN ABANDONED HOUSE WITH RAPIST HOBO SQUATTERS, YOU GUYS. I'M JUST GONNA GET NAKED AND TAKE A SHOWER, BRB.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 11, 2019)

>Let's break into other peoples houses to play some videogames


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2019)

this guy is 1010% in the friend zone


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2019)

NMH?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2019)

>RE5's dumb ass split screen on Switch's handheld

ugh


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 11, 2019)

Oooh, I've been itching to replay 5 for a bit


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2019)

Asstral Chain?


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2019)

fuckin finally, a proper NMH game


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2019)

Called it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2019)

IS THE EMPIRE STRIKING BACK, MNHOY XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2019)

lel no NMH


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2019)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2019)

the indie compilation paid off


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 11, 2019)

Hey gurl I'm gonna go Touchdown on you.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2019)

I guess we're in the filler stretch now bois.


----------



## Kinjin (Jun 11, 2019)

Travis motherfucking Touchdown


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2019)

SHIT, I COULDN'T SEE IF SUDA IS DIRECTING THIS SHIT OR NOT. I NEED TO KNOW.

Also, this game looks terrible.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2019)

Contra. what the fuck.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2019)

But the Contra Collections is actually fucking sweet.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2019)

So this is Konami's promised title?


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> SHIT, I COULDN'T SEE IF SUDA IS DIRECTING THIS SHIT OR NOT. I NEED TO KNOW.
> 
> Also, this game looks terrible.



Considering he tweeted a tease earlier, I'd guess he is.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2019)

PANZER DRAGOON??!?!??!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2019)

I actually like Edgy Gundam - Anime Mecha Simulator.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2019)

*HOLY MOTHER OF NOSTALGIA*


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 11, 2019)

Sounds like Budget Sawano. Demon Ex Machina looking nice tho


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2019)

*PANZER DRAGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON*


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2019)

WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 11, 2019)

Panzer Dragoon!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2019)

panzer dragoon???????????????????????????


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2019)

THEY'RE REMAKING PANZER DRAGOON


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 11, 2019)

That is a game I didn't think I see again.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2019)

Yoooo. we rail shooting now.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2019)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEH BOYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2019)

Ah, the game that everyone was waiting foZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 11, 2019)

Panzer Dragooon???? HOLY SHIT!!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2019)

I still have my pirated PS2 copy


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2019)

Ass Chain time, bois.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2019)

Yo. New waifu sighting.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2019)

Naruto said:


> Ass Chain time, bois.



How are you so ahead?


----------



## Breadman (Jun 11, 2019)

Nessa, please step on me and crush my neck.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2019)

You can capture enemies to fight with you


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2019)

i luve how fuckin serious the story is


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> How are you so ahead?



Maybe I just recognized the art style before you did?


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2019)

August release date


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2019)

oh no. the mc you don't choose dies.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2019)

SAVE THE ASS, BRO.

SAVE THE ASS.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2019)

I though it was Bayonetta for a second. Stop edging, motherfuckers.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2019)

Naruto said:


> Maybe I just recognized the art style before you did?



no, i was still on pokemon when you posted that


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2019)

I never cared for Ultimate Alliance.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2019)

classic Octavius


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2019)

Never cared about Marvel Alliance.

But I do care about Big Comic Ass & Titties. Nintendo is keeping its investments sound.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2019)

This looks so much better than how it looked in the debut trailer.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2019)

Olympics games


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2019)

Playable Zelda >>>>>


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2019)

Mario Olympics & Knuckles


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2019)

Bayonetta coming?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> This looks so much better than how it looked in the debut trailer.



That's because they were holding out on the T&A.


----------



## Disquiet (Jun 11, 2019)

Naruto said:


> PANZER DRAGOON??!?!??!


Panzer Dragoon Saga 2 when


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2019)

Nevermind lmao.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2019)

I'll never understand how the hell people play this


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2019)

Okay but where's Bayonetta though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2019)

Your Nookphone.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2019)

Rapid fire trailer coming.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2019)

SPYRO CONFIRMED


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 11, 2019)

49k bells sounds kind of light for a bill from Nook


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2019)

DONT SLEEP ON SPYRO FOR SWITCH YALL


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2019)

Not gonna lie quite a few of these ports are quality games.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2019)

*BUT BEFORE WE GO...*

Do it, motherfuckers. Say the words.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2019)

Naruto said:


> Not gonna lie quite a few of these ports are quality games.



The id software shooters being there is especially cool as fuck.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2019)

More Smashuuuu


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2019)

Banjo Kazooie


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2019)

NICE. BANJO.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2019)

Banjoooooooooooooo


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2019)

Dat troll though :heston


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 11, 2019)

Oh shit banjo


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2019)

lmaooo ultra trolll


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2019)

*BUT
BEFORE
WE
GO

WE
HAVE
ONE
MORE*
*ANNOUNCEMENT*

*TAKE*
*A*
*LOOK*


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2019)

just fuckin kill me.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2019)

I feel for whoever's in charge of the next smash's roster lmao


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2019)

Why is Banjo on MDMA, though? Dude needs to lay off the ice.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2019)

*HERE WE GO*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2019)

No Bayo


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2019)

@Naruto dont do me liek that


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2019)

NEW ZELDA!


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2019)

this ain't metroid, chief


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2019)

ooh shitttttt


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2019)

BAYO 3

COME ON

GIVE DADDY WHAT HE WANTS


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2019)

*ZELDA FOLLOWS YOU CONFIRMED

*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2019)

botw dlc?


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2019)

>No Metroid
>No Bayo

Well bois, we knew that was a strong possibility.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2019)

BotW 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2019)

Naruto said:


> >No Metroid
> >No Bayo
> 
> Well bois, we knew that was a strong possibility.



>No SMTV


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2019)

NO BAYONETTA 3. SHIT'S EVEN SLOWER THAN THE SECOND GAME, WHICH HAD AT LEAST SOME ALPHA FOOTAGE AT THIS POINT.

NO METROID.

NO SHIN MEGAMI TENSEN.

FUCK EVERYTHING. I DON'T KNOW WHO WON BUT IT SURE AS FUCK WASN'T NINTENDO.

NMH 3 was BtoW 2 was nice, though.


----------



## Garcher (Jun 11, 2019)

great they still haven't shown Bayo 3 so I still can't jack off to her new design


----------



## Kinjin (Jun 11, 2019)

I DEMAND AN APOLOGY


----------



## Kinjin (Jun 11, 2019)

NINTENDO IS GOD TIER


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 11, 2019)

A new Banjo Kazooie game in the making. 
Oh it's just a Smash character. 

Also no Bayo. Bummer.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 11, 2019)

Pls let Zelda be playable.... 

And Googi is soo damn great.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2019)

I didn't get everything I wanted but that wasn't a bad direct IMO.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2019)

Officially worried for Bayo 3. Been a year and a half since the announcement.


----------



## Etherborn (Jun 11, 2019)

Breath of the Wild sequel!!!!

Kinjin called it you noptimistic bitches. 

Nintendo saved E3.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> NMH 3 was BtoW 2 was nice, though.



Which, by the way, had 0 gameplay to keep this E3 consistent.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 11, 2019)

Pokemon gameplay. Neat.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 11, 2019)

The troll reveals are amazing. 


Quick, someone run that weird song from the Zelda trailer in reverse!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2019)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Pokemon gameplay. Neat.



yeah, first raw extended footage.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2019)

I know I said I didn't mind this CGI fest of an E3 but it's probably the fucking worst one in a long ass time, even if the presenters are getting better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 11, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Officially worried for Bayo 3. Been a year and a half since the announcement.


this 

no Metroid, no SMT
0/3 


BotW 2 is ok I guess


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2019)

Solid lineup.

Dat BotW sequel tho. Wasn't expecting that. And it's eery as fuck.

A proper NMH3? I'll take it.

I need Daemon x Machina in my blood.

Fire Emblem definitely has my interest. That Persona influence is everywhere.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2019)

Sword and Shield would look so much better with just slightly better ground textures.


----------



## Breadman (Jun 11, 2019)

Man, Banjoo Kazooie can go suck a butt.


----------



## Kinjin (Jun 11, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Nintendo will save E3.


As the prophecy foretold


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2019)

ShadowReij said:


> Dat BotW sequel tho. *Wasn't expecting that.* And it's eery as fuck.



Oh yea, that really came as a shocker. I totally didn't expect Nintendo to make a sequel to their most famouse and profitable Zelda game ever.

What I didn't expect is the dark tone it's having. Hopefully the Majora's Mask mentality is there when they make this sequel although I'm not holding my breath. If they come up with a new villain, that's already a step in the right direction.


----------



## Kinjin (Jun 11, 2019)

Imagine being this terrified of Nintendo that you don't even show up at E3 @Sony


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> What I didn't expect is the dark tone it's having.





This was a nice and somber trailer, true, but I could have made a similar one if I chose to frame it that way out of footage from BotW 1. Also, Zelda has had edgy games before.

But for me the best thing is the implication that Zelda is your companion now. I really hope they deliver.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 11, 2019)

extended Pokemon S&S gameplay is better than anything else Nintendo had just now in the direct, change my mind  
(yeah Zelda is cool and all, but its prly 3+ years away, doesnt even have a name yet)


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> but its prly 3+ years away



Strongly disagree. 2 years at most. Holiday 2020 at best.

They are reusing a LOT of assets and literally the same topography as BotW.

We are looking at a Majora's Mask situation.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2019)

Naruto said:


> This was a nice and somber trailer, true, but I could have made a similar one if I chose to frame it that way out of footage from BotW 1. Also, Zelda has had edgy games before.
> 
> But for me the best thing is the implication that Zelda is your companion now. I really hope they deliver.



Make her playable where you can switch between the two on the fly


----------



## Etherborn (Jun 11, 2019)

Nintendo is winning. Nintendo fans are winning. Even Link and Zelda are winning, since they've probably banged by now.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Oh yea, that really came as a shocker. I totally didn't expect Nintendo to make a sequel to their most famouse and profitable Zelda game ever.
> 
> What I didn't expect is the dark tone it's having. Hopefully the Majora's Mask mentality is there when they make this sequel although I'm not holding my breath. If they come up with a new villain, that's already a step in the right direction.



Considering the only direct sequel game they've ever made was Majora's Mask? Yes.

It was more likely they just continued with another mainline title. So yes. A surprise indeed.

Looks we're exploring the creepy Yiga/Sheika clan conflict.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2019)

Naruto said:


> This was a nice and somber trailer, true, but I could have made a similar one if I chose to frame it that way out of footage from BotW 1. Also, Zelda has had edgy games before.



Oh, I know it has. Majora's Mask is my favorite Zelda and I posted a few times that they should follow on what made Majora's Mask work as a product. A small sequel with a darker tone done in record time to get quick cash flowing. I also know that Nintendo lost pretty much all of its grit back in the day and you just need to look at the MM's remaster.

My surprise stems from the fact that they're even attempting a darker tone again.



Naruto said:


> But for me the best thing is the implication that Zelda is your companion now. I really hope they deliver.



Phantom Hourglass proves it can work. It would work even better in a big budget game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Imagine being this terrified of Nintendo that you don't even show up at E3 @Sony



At least we're done with the "Sony won without attending E3" meme.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2019)

Etherborn said:


> Nintendo is winning. Nintendo fans are winning. Even Link and Zelda are winning, since they've probably banged by now.



Oh they fucking. BotW's Zelda has been wanting to ride Link's Master Sword for a while now. And we know Mipha has been long gone.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 11, 2019)

nintendo you had 1 job with Bayo/Samus .. therefore I hereby officially crown *Tifa* as :
- Queen of E3 2019


----------



## Etherborn (Jun 11, 2019)

All of your lewd ratings can't stop the ship from sailing.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 11, 2019)

no man can resist that BotW ass

so yes


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 11, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> At least we're done with the "Sony won without attending E3" meme.



Tbh Sony won on account of avoiding this snoozefest. 

On a more serious note, I feel slightly empty inside knowing fucking Square Enix had the best press conference this year.

Avoiding the word winning tho, shit was boring this year, nobody won.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2019)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Tbh Sony won on account of avoiding this snoozefest.



Like I said before, Sony's killer app this year is a strand game. They didn't avoid shit, they didn't have anything to show.


----------



## Etherborn (Jun 11, 2019)

Etherborn said:


> Wishlist:
> 
> Next Legend of Zelda game (not a remake).
> Pokemon Sword and Shield.
> ...



Everything except Bayonetta 3.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2019)

This E3 was so fucking lame that even the good games, new or otherwise, were deflated by having nothing but a pretty movie about them.

I don't even want to saying anything like Bethesda or Square Enix won. They always had terrible conferences. The real highlights were Doom Eternal, Final Fantasy 7 (which could go terribly wrong) and Asstrail Chain.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Like I said before, Sony's killer app this year is a strand game. They didn't avoid shit, they didn't have anything to show.



Well that's a first.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2019)

I'll be the negative nancy here and say that I don't care for the new smash dlc characters. cool reveal trailers, though.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2019)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Avoiding the word winning tho, shit was boring this year, nobody won.



It definitely missed that hype that we crave.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2019)

2019 is going to be a very busy year as far as the Switch is concerned.

Fuck XC2 for making my backlog so fucking huge.

*tries to hurry and finish VC4 to move on to the next game*


----------



## Kinjin (Jun 11, 2019)

Cyberpunk and Nintendo's presentation alone makes this a great E3 for me.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2019)

To be fair to Nintendo they're showing a lot of uninterpreted gameplay right now


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> To be fair to Nintendo they're showing a lot of uninterpreted gameplay right now



We count conferences/direct. Not Treehouse streaming, plenty of other studios have playable games now that the showings are over.

But yeah, they put in the effort to show the community gameplay footage. Didn't they announce the Metroid remake through Treehouse last year?


----------



## chibbselect (Jun 11, 2019)

I feel like Zelda's new haircut deserves its own thread


----------



## Konami Yatsa (Jun 11, 2019)

FF8 remaster. Don't care about anything else now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2019)

Anyone watching Treehouse? ?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Didn't they announce the Metroid remake through Treehouse last year?



They did?  



Deathbringerpt said:


> Anyone watching Treehouse? ?



Am too busy bitching about the new Pokemon cutting out half of the entire dex.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2019)

Yooooo. Cyclops.


----------



## chibbselect (Jun 11, 2019)

Here was my wishlist going into E3:
*BotW sequel
*Link's Awakening gameplay/release date
*Maybe some Asstral Chain stuff
*Animal Crossing
*A few more details on Fire Emblem
*FF7 stuff
*Pokemon gameplay
*[edit] and P5R stuff, even though that was kinda before E3
-Port of WW and TP HD
-Metroid Prime Trilogy

8/10. I'm not used to getting almost everything I want... it's kinda eerie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 11, 2019)

Did Nintendo played too much on the Nostalgia card ?


----------



## The World (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## The World (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 11, 2019)

rate E3 2019 from 1 to 10

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2019)

E3 was the worst for me personally. I like Doom but other than that nothing for me to get hyped over. 

I hate PS for not being here 

I r8 E3 0/10


----------



## Konami Yatsa (Jun 11, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> E3 was the worst for me personally. I like Doom but other than that nothing for me to get hyped over.
> 
> I hate PS for not being here
> 
> I r8 E3 0/10


You'd only be happy if you were let into E3's G1.


----------



## Disquiet (Jun 11, 2019)

Please pour more advertising directly into my eyeballs so I can be blind with hype until next year


----------



## Yamato (Jun 11, 2019)

Luigi's Mansion 3~~~
Interesting themes for the different levels. 
I wonder when it will be released though


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2019)

Konami Yatsa said:


> You'd only be happy if you were let into E3's G1.


I blame Bowser for my exclusion


----------



## Shirker (Jun 11, 2019)

Got done with Ninty E3 about an hour ago. I feel the same way about it that I do about the SE and M$ conferences: they gave their fans a lot of stuff, which is all we can ask for, but nothing really set my world on fire.

Smash has pretty much everything I want aside from Shantae, so I can't get too worked up about it, but there's no denying Banjo is a pretty huge undertaking all things considered. Zelda getting 2 new games is cool, NMH getting a new game is cool, Animal Crossing news is cool, they did a lot to make people happy, but there was nothing that made me flip personally.

Top down mob boss game looks fucking interesting tho. Eyes on that.

This year was fun, overall. Not bombastic, but fun.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 11, 2019)

Naruto said:


> But for me the best thing is the implication that Zelda is your companion now. I really hope they deliver.



This^
Let me go on wacky adventures with Zeld, you FUCKING COWARDS!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 11, 2019)

Konami's announcement turned out to be a mini turbo graphix 16 and pc engine. Neat, underrated consoles and likely won't have scalpers and I can pick one up.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 12, 2019)

ShadowReij said:


> Considering the only direct sequel game they've ever made was Majora's Mask? Yes.


Link's Awakening, Zelda II: Link's Adventure, Phantom Hourglass, and technically Triforce Heroes all are direct sequels


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 12, 2019)

ShadowReij said:


> 2019 is going to be a very busy year as far as the Switch is concerned.
> 
> Fuck XC2 for making my backlog so fucking huge.
> 
> *tries to hurry and finish VC4 to move on to the next game*


I got stuck on one level of VC4 and haven't been back since then. I think it was 14?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 12, 2019)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Zelda II: Link's Adventure, Phantom Hourglass



Ok. I'll admit I forgot about these two.

Link's Awakening and Triforce Heroes required Nintendo to say it's the same Link otherwise you wouldn't know you're playing direct sequels.


MusubiKazesaru said:


> I got stuck on one level of VC4 and haven't been back since then. I think it was 14?



For me? It's more work leaving me too exhausted to play. Hopefully I'll pick it back up. I think I'm near the ending?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 12, 2019)

ShadowReij said:


> Ok. I'll admit I forgot about these two.
> 
> Link's Awakening and Triforce Heroes required Nintendo to say it's the same Link otherwise you wouldn't know you're playing direct sequels.
> 
> ...


Link's Awakening looks pretty much just like aLttP Link though. It used to be that OoS and OoA Link were that Link as well, but I think they retconned that for pretty much no reason.

I just had a lot of trouble putting that damn super tank down in that level. I suppose I just need to set up better, but the awful chip damage Lancers and Grenadiers made to even where its weak point should be made me not want to keep at it. Then you've got miss super valkyrie coming up the other side.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 12, 2019)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Link's Awakening looks pretty much just like aLttP Link though.



Are you thinking about Link Between Worlds?

Link's Awakening is the gameboy one with the wind fish.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 12, 2019)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Link's Awakening looks pretty much just like aLttP Link though. It used to be that OoS and OoA Link were that Link as well, but I think they retconned that for pretty much no reason.



It still is that same Link for OoS/A. I don't see how we would know it's the same Link in Link's Awakening. ALttP Link had pink hair in the game. 



> I just had a lot of trouble putting that damn super tank down in that level. I suppose I just need to set up better, but the awful chip damage Lancers and Grenadiers made to even where its weak point should be made me not want to keep at it. Then you've got miss super valkyrie coming up the other side.



Oh! For that bring one Anti-Armor Grenadier and position them close to second floor ladder where the tank will spawn. Capture the bases in the beginning of the next turn. Clear and capture the second floor then send your Anti-Armor Grenadier up and start bombing it. Keep the units where the Valkyrie will spawn under roofs and just spend the next turn just bombing the tank from above.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 12, 2019)

Naruto said:


> Are you thinking about Link Between Worlds?
> 
> Link's Awakening is the gameboy one with the wind fish.


Why would I be thinking about a game that explictedly like 100 years later?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 12, 2019)

ShadowReij said:


> It still is that same Link for OoS/A. I don't see how we would we know it's the same Link in Link's Awakening. ALttP Link had pink hair in the game.


Perhaps in game he did, but not in all of the game's artwork and so on.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 12, 2019)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Why would I be thinking about a game that explictedly like 100 years later?



Because it's actually a sequel without requiring Hyrule Historia to explain it, and because LttP Link and LA Link don't look alike to me?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 12, 2019)

Trials of Mana on the Tree House atm . . . . sounds like they didn't do much to change the music from the original


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 12, 2019)

Yagami1211 said:


>



As if my wallet wasn't in danger already.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 13, 2019)

Todd Howard and Elon Musk on stage


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2019)

That Dark Crystal tactics game actually looks decent.


----------



## Skye (Jun 13, 2019)

I completely forgot that Nintendo announced Trials of Mana or Seiken Densetsu 3. We have been waiting for a localization for many years. Not only do they give us that, but also a remake. I love Secret Of Mana and I only got to play Seiken Densetsu 3 for a bit. Gave up because of the fan translation.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 14, 2019)

Yagami1211 said:


>



You know those obnoxious comments that douchebags throw around when they want to downplay the graphics of some game. You know the one: It's looks like a PS2 game.

Well, this looks like an ugly PS3 game. And I don't want to be too rough on it since I like the director's Contra games and the game actually looks **okay**.

But Konami isn't doing Contra any favors. Bomberman doesn't need big budgets to look good but this...oh boy.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 14, 2019)

Maximilian Dood referred to it a Dreamcast-tier I think. Couldn't really disagree as that's exactly what it reminds me of.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2019)

Konami renamed their annual football game to "efootball". It's fucking over guys. Our best bet is a Bayonetta situation for Konami's IPs.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 20, 2019)

All these roundup articles saying that what won E3 was a movie star presenting a CGI trailer and Square Enix  not making a joke out of themselves for a change manages to trigger me. 

Doom is wasted on these dumbasses. Quakecon can't come soon enough.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 20, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Maximilian Dood referred to it a Dreamcast-tier I think. Couldn't really disagree as that's exactly what it reminds me of.



Someone on a /v/ thread the other day linked Konami's presentation to their stock holders and this is apparently a very small project with a skeleton team who really wanted to make it. The struggle to make games in that place is real.

Metal Gear is also on the pipeline for a major release so hold on to your butts.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Shirker (Jun 22, 2019)

"In past games you could choose light or dark. Can you do that in this game?"
"No"
"Why not?"
"Cuz"

You know what? I kinda respect that.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 24, 2019)

Shirker said:


> "In past games you could choose light or dark. Can you do that in this game?"
> "No"
> "Why not?"
> "Cuz"
> ...



Only because the interviewer was an obnoxious idiot. That question was dumb and he should feel dumb.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 24, 2019)

Swear to God I threw up a little laughing at this bit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 28, 2019)

Full Metal Alchemist spoilers.


Alphonse as Sakurai  

That Sega line tho

Reactions: Like 1


----------

